# vielen spielern fehlt das verständnis



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

und zwar für die funktion des spieles.
ich dachte erst, nach ein paar wochen wird jeder die funktionsweise von war verstehen, das ist aber bei gott nicht so.

ich persönlich möchte mich nicht als "superchecker" bezeichnen, bei gott nicht.
doch, wenn ich solche sachen sehe was da in den scenarios teilweise abgeht, wird mir kotzübel, wie zum beispiel:

*scenarios:* 

.)die tanks laufen hinter die heiler, weil sie angst haben. ihren "freund schützen" skill verwenden sie sowieso nicht, kaum einer kennt den überhaupt, macht ja keinen demage, daher sinnlos.
da laufen sie lieber mit2h herum, und versuchen demagedealer zu spielen, obwohl sie das niemals schaffen können im vergleich mit richtigen dd´lern.

.)leute die das artefakt aufgehoben haben, laufen damit zurück zur basis, anstatt schnell viel demage zu machen, da es ja genau das ist, was die punkte bringt zum sieg. der artefaktträger macht weit höheren schaden als normal, und pro demage gibt es massig punkte, schnellen win!
man verliert sehr schnell trotz 100% besitz des artifaktes, wenn der träger nur hinter herumläuft, und der gegner gut kämpft. ein einziger feuermage mit artefakt z.b., der paar gegner umnuked, entscheidet die runde.

.)heiler heilen nicht die artefaktträger, sondern irgendwelche zerger, die auf ebenso geheilte tanks herumklopfen.

.) andere scenarios. die fahne sollte von gegner erobert werde. mitten auf der karte zergen massen herum, 1-2 leute wissen worum es geht und holen die flag des gegners.
hat man glück und so einen in der gruppe, kann man locker zu 2 die flag mehrmals holen und siegen. hat man wie fast immer nur zerger ohne plan,
verliert man 100%.
was keiner rafft wie mir scheint: egal wieviel roXXor schaden man raushaut und was für ein superkiller man ist: verliert man wegen sinnloser zergerei,
gibts sehr wenige xp und ruf. bei sieg gibts bis zu 3x mehr punkte, und man steigt schneller auf. bis heute hat das fast keiner geschnallt.

.) heiler werden nicht geschützt. lieber auf einem gegnerischem tank herumklopfen, als den eigenen heiler zu schützen, der neben einen steht und einen heilt.

.) gebiete die eingenommen werden indem man sich neben die gegnerische flag stellt. voller ehrgeiz und kampfeslust rennen meine leute den gegner an der flag um. ich freue mich über so viel ehrgeiz.
kaum ist der letzte gegner gefallen, laufen alle(!) leute weiter, einem einzigen gegner nach, der flieht. ich alleine an der flag. daher dauert das einnehmen natürlich unendlich lange, was wertvolle punkte kostet.
und kurz vor übernahme killen mich 2 gegner, weil ja natürlich auch keiner deffen  will. bringt ja keine roXXorpunkte auf der liste am spielende.

manchmal habe ich das gefühl, die runden währen interessanter, wenn die ergebnisliste am ende jeder runde garnicht aufscheinen würde.
dieser "wer hat den längsten" vergleich bringt die meisten dazu, einfach sinnlos herumzuzergen. haben sie glück, sind 2-3 leute im team, die ernsthaft versuchen zu gewinnen.

ich könnte jetzt noch stundenlange hier weiter schreiben, aber ich denke jeder weiß was ich meine.
es ist so, dass ich denke in random scenarios wird es halt wohl immer so bleiben. das war ja in wow auch nicht anders. trotzdem rege ich mich jedesmal vor dem computer so auf, dass ich sogar schon mal abgeschaltet habe, weil ich über die teilweise dummheit so erregt war.

offenbar ist es nur mit einer gilde möglich, ernsthaft scenarios zu zocken.

*WARHAMMER 4EVER !!*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

So blöd aber auch, dass es in WAR keine Gilden gibt und keine Möglichkeit, sich als Gruppe anzumelden, was ja irgendwie sinnig wäre, wenn man ein paar Freunde hat, die den Ablauf eines Szenarios und ihre Klasse kapiert haben. Oh, Moment mal...


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Oktober 2008)

szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.

danke


----------



## Lari (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke


Schwachsinn.
Gerade diese Einstellung ist der Grund für diesen Thread. Wenn auch nicht alles stimmt, was der TE geschrieben hat.


----------



## bu5chmann (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke



naja es geht nicht immer nur ums leveln...ich denk ma schon das die auch für pvp sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


back to topic: Such dir ne Gilde und meld dich als Gruppe an.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke



genau DAS ist ja der punkt! wie kannst du leveln in scenarios, wenn du popelige 600 erfahrung bekommst? oder etwas mehr, egal. betrachte bitte beim nächsten mal die liste genau. du wirst sehen dass die sieger weit mehr XP(!!) bekommen als die verlierer, daher sehr viel schneller leveln. genau das meine ich mit "nicht verstehen"


----------



## painINprogress (23. Oktober 2008)

zum einen hat der TE ja recht aber einiges was du da geschrieben hast ist auch sehr weit hergeholt Tanks mir 2H waffe (zb schwarzork mit ner 2hw warum nicht hab ich selber und ich hau mer weg als einer mit 1h und schield leb auch meist länger als eben solche seltsam aber wahr von daher wo is da das prob??)


----------



## Beowolf82 (23. Oktober 2008)

Du hast mit einigen Sachen recht, aber nicht alles ist so.

Das Artefakt nehmen und damit nach hinten ist Taktik und zeugt von Hirn. Hinten an der eigenen Base spawnen die eigenen Leute und somit schneller wieder im Kampf und können unterstützen. Wenn die Deppen nicht immer meinen würden das sie vorne bei der gegnerischen Base stehen müssten würde man ein Szenario auch gewinnen. Schließlich ist es ein Gruppen- und Taktikspiel. Aber DAS haben die wenigsten bisher gemerkt.
Vor allem wird man geflamed wenn man mal ansagt was geschehen soll. Aber das wird wenigstens langsam besser. Die meisten Deppen hören ja nunmal endlich auf. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Daher bin ich froh mit meiner Gilde rein zu gehen und Gruppenspiel zu betreiben. Da wird wenigstens erst das Hirn benutzt und nicht erst nachm Szenario.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

Na und? Du bist doch selber schuld, wenn du mit Randoms spielst.

Die Menschen sind von Natur aus bescheuert. Im Iran wurden letzte Woche 2 Tauben verhaftet und in Amerika verklagt gerade jemand GOTT wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Wenn du heutzutage in den Knast gehst, sitzen in der Zelle gegenüber Mörder und Vergewaltiger, rechts von dir sitzt Gott und links sind zwei Tauben.

Spiel' mit Leuten, die wissen, was sie tun - das wurde in 20 anderen Threads bereits x mal breit getreten.


----------



## Malachay666 (23. Oktober 2008)

zu kasperl....

also SZ zum lvln? weißt aber scho das wenn du gewinnst mehr xp bekommst?
und sie sind PVP ...

und somit stimmt es was xaxoon sagt zum teil

es ist wirklich leider gottes manchmal so das die leute einfach den sinn ihrer klasse und derer möglichkeiten vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja weiß jeder soll so spielen wie er will..blabla...scho klar,aber nen bissel die klasse so spielen wie es sein sollte wäre auch gut fürs team.

btw wenn die leute nen bissel ahnung hätten und nicht ein auf egomaster Hugo machen würden würde es auch ohne gilde blabla klappen...

greez


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke



Kann ich unterschreiben. Die Szenarien sind wirklich ein sehr guter Weg um zu leveln, und zwar XP und Ruf in einem. Allerdings ist Bedingung dafür dass man auch gewinnt, denn wenn man verliert ist die Ausbeute eher mikrig. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist dass ihr Euch hier so aufregt. Ist das Euer ersten MMOG? Kommt schon - es ist doch immer so dass es Random entweder gut läuft, oder schlecht läuft. Da werdet ihr mit solchen Posts nichts ändern. Die Hoffnung ist dass das Verhätnis von Pfeifen und AFK'lern in beiden Fraktionen gleich hoch ist damit es sich ausgleicht.

Aber gut - ist glaub schon wieder ne Woche her seit der letzte Post mit "Wie spielt man in Szenarien" hier war, von daher verstehe ich dass noch einer kommen musste...

Daher sage ich: vielen fehlt das Verständnis dass die Leute, welche die Tips hier lesen sollten, die letzten sind die heir reinschauen und somit wird sich nix ändern.


----------



## Yasp (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Scenarien sind für mich ein Hauptlieferant von Ruf Punkten...

um so trauriger das Viele nur in die Scenarien kommen um dümmlich rumzuzergen.
Achtung ich schreibe Viele und nicht Alle.

Teilweise hat man das Gefühl das sich die Leute nicht die Mühe machen im Ladebildschirm
die Infos zu lesen... 

Klar kann ich mich mit meiner Gilde oder Gruppe anmelden, trotzdem habe ich noch die 
andere Gruppe und wen der wieder mal nur Hirnlose spielen bringts nichts.

T1 Scenarien gehen eigentlich noch weil man immer nur zu einer Flagge rennen muss
und dann wie gewohnt dümmlich rumkloppen kann.
(Meist zu 5 auf einen Schwarzork der von hinten geheilt und von DD´lern unterstützt wird.)

ab T2 Scenarien hört der Spass dann auf.

Beim Phönixtor wird nur rumgekloppt und an Boltthrowerern gehangen und rumgeballert.
Wenn einer das feindliche Banner holt weiß er nicht wohin damit, bzw. geht damit prügeln
(das sollte man eigentlich beim Tempel mit dem Artefakt machen)

Das bei der Steintrollkreuzung nur dümmlich rumgezergt wird kann ich total verstehen, es ist
ja auch total schwer dieser riesen großen leuchtenden Säule zu folgen... (Achtung Ironie)


Grundlegend ist zu sagen wenn die Spieler merken würden das man mit einem gewonnen Scenario
wesentlich mehr Punkte holen kann als mit dummen rumgekloppe würde sich vlt. schon grundlegend was ändern.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

painINprogress schrieb:


> zum einen hat der TE ja recht aber einiges was du da geschrieben hast ist auch sehr weit hergeholt Tanks mir 2H waffe (zb schwarzork mit ner 2hw warum nicht hab ich selber und ich hau mer weg als einer mit 1h und schield leb auch meist länger als eben solche seltsam aber wahr von daher wo is da das prob??)


naja es ist so: zum demage machen sind die dd`ler da. die machen weit mehr demage als es ein  tank auf demage geskillt mit 2h je machen kann. daher wird diese klasse ganz klar nicht voll ausgenützt. beim leveln ist es egal, aber im scenario kann das fatal sein. denn wenn man mit schild weit mehr einstecken kann, hält auch der schutzskill auf den heiler weit länger, der gegner wird zermürbt-sieg.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na und? Du bist doch selber schuld, wenn du mit Randoms spielst.
> 
> Die Menschen sind von Natur aus bescheuert. Im Iran wurden letzte Woche 2 Tauben verhaftet und in Amerika verklagt gerade jemand GOTT wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Wenn du heutzutage in den Knast gehst, sitzen in der Zelle gegenüber Mörder und Vergewaltiger, rechts von dir sitzt Gott und links sind zwei Tauben.
> 
> Spiel' mit Leuten, die wissen, was sie tun - das wurde in 20 anderen Threads bereits x mal breit getreten.


lol you made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Senior: du hast wohl recht ...


----------



## painINprogress (23. Oktober 2008)

joah das mag ja schon sein nur mal meine erfahrung ist ganz einfach die das ich zwar in meinem team genuch dd´s habe aber die immer weiter hinten rumgurken und versuchen einzelne zu killen da renn ich lieber mit meiner 2H axt mitten in die gegner hau 2 wenn ich glück hab 3-4 weg und sterb dann das bringt zeit fürm mein team und den einen mehr oder weniger den ich mitnehme wenn ich n schield hab is auch egal. so seh ich das


----------



## patrick02 (23. Oktober 2008)

*WARHAMMER 4EVER !!*
[/quote] 


Genau^^


----------



## Faruu (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn WotLK endlich rauskommt, wirds besser ... ganz bestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Wenn WotLK endlich rauskommt, wirds besser ... ganz bestimmt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kann das nicht schon heute rauskommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> die tanks laufen hinter die heiler, weil sie angst haben. ihren "freund schützen" skill verwenden sie sowieso nicht, kaum einer kennt den überhaupt, macht ja keinen demage, daher sinnlos.
> da laufen sie lieber mit2h herum, und versuchen demagedealer zu spielen, obwohl sie das niemals schaffen können im vergleich mit richtigen dd´lern.



Den ''bewachen'' skill auf einen heiler zu packen ist bei mir schoon fast Pflicht. Und was die Zweihänder angeht, dadrüber ärgere ich mich auch jedesmal. Was bringt es den Leuten? Sie halten damit weniger aus und können nur schlecht tanken. Außerdem kommen sie an einen DD nicht wirklich ran. irgendwie sind sie total nutzlos. Nagut, ich habe auch eine 2H Axt, die pack ich aber nur aus wenn ich alleine Queste. Ansonsten bin ich Tank pur.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> der artefaktträger macht weit höheren schaden als normal, und pro demage gibt es massig punkte, schnellen win!
> man verliert sehr schnell trotz 100% besitz des artifaktes, wenn der träger nur hinter herumläuft, und der gegner gut kämpft. ein einziger feuermage mit artefakt z.b., der paar gegner umnuked, entscheidet die runde.



Das als die allein-seeligmachende Lösung zu betrachten ist fraglich. Als Artefaktträger nimmst Du auch deftig Schaden, hier das Artefakt zu schützen und gezielt zu übergeben ist die sicherere Variante.

Und man kann auch gewinnen wenn die andere Seite durchgehend in Artefakt besitz ist. Letzterer Fall ist aber zugegebenermaßen eher selten.


----------



## Ronma (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> genau DAS ist ja der punkt! wie kannst du leveln in scenarios, wenn du popelige 600 erfahrung bekommst? oder etwas mehr, egal. betrachte bitte beim nächsten mal die liste genau. du wirst sehen dass die sieger weit mehr XP(!!) bekommen als die verlierer, daher sehr viel schneller leveln. genau das meine ich mit "nicht verstehen"




Aber Hallo, 10250 EP gibt's zur Zeit auf Rang 32 für'n SZ Sieg, bei ner Niederlage kann's dagegen manchmal sein das du mit den paar Kill EP dagegen abstinkst bzw. total gegen die Wand geschissen hast und nur 300 EP bekommst, wenn du vor deiner SZ Spawn Base abgefarmt wirst.

Mimimi hin oder her... sowas macht net nur kein Spass, weil man dann nich schneller levelt, sondern weil's einseitig, eintönig... eben reine Zeitverschwendung ist. Geht mal als Ordnung in T4 Szenarien auf Helmgart. Da geht erstens mal nur, wirklich nur die Schlangenpassage auf, siegen tut sowieso nur die Zerstörung und was dann noch obendrauf kommt ist das man in fast allen Partien vor dem eigenen Schiff abgefarmt wird.

Das Abfarm Problem liegt eben auch an der Spielweise. Das sind so Kleinigkeiten wie z.b. in der Schlangenpassage, wenn du da als erster dort bist, das Teil dort extra nich aufhebst und dich statt dessen absichtlich jagen lässt vom Artefakt weg (damit schnell einer hinrennen könnte , und dann zurück damit zur Base), dann musste mit ansehen, wie die eigenen Leute dir alle folgen und lieber zergen anstatt das Teil in die Base zu bringen. Teilweise echt grottenschlecht.

Das mit der Auswahl an 6 verschiedenen Szenarios ab dem T3 is da auch mal total Witzlos. Im T4 Gebiet isses ja am schlimmsten. Die 5 anderen Szenarios gehen einfach nich auf. So gesehen spielste zu Beginn häufig Nordenwacht, im T2 dann noch öfter nur Mourkain Tempel, im T3 fast nur noch Tor Anroc und ab T4 existiert irgendwie scheinbar nur Schlangenpassage -,-

Fällt da was auf? Richtig. In der Praxis zockt man ganze 4 verschiedene Szenarios. In WoW gabs ja schon nur 4 BG's. Scheint wohl die cleverere Variante gewesen zu sein. Denn was nutzen zusammengefasst 18! Szenarien, wenn 14 davon im Leerlauf routieren?


----------



## Yoshi88 (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind von Natur aus bescheuert. Im Iran wurden letzte Woche 2 Tauben verhaftet und in Amerika verklagt gerade jemand GOTT wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Wenn du heutzutage in den Knast gehst, sitzen in der Zelle gegenüber Mörder und Vergewaltiger, rechts von dir sitzt Gott und links sind zwei Tauben.



/klugscheiss on

Der Mann, der Gott verklagt macht das ganze, um auf die Sinnlosigkeit mancher Aspekte des amerikanischen Rechtssystem hinzuweisen, in dem jeder nun wirklich JEDEN verklagen kann...Das ist also nicht 100% ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/klugscheiss off

Das Hauptproblem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist meiner Meinung nach vorallem die Unbelehrbarkeit vieler Menschen. Sobald auch nur einer das Ruder an sich reißt und versucht, mal etwas Struktur in den Haufen zu bringen, wird er -scheinbar aus Prinzip- erstmal dezent aufgefordert "den Kopp zuzumachen" oder anderweitig geflamet.

Was ich gestern erlebt habe, hat mir ein fußballgroßes Magengeschwür verpasst:

Da hat jemand die anderen aufgefordert, dass doch die Tanks sich bitte nicht hinter den Heilern verstecken sollten, weil sonst die ranged DDs niemals an die im Hintergrund stehen Heiler der Ordner kommen könnten - woraufhin ihn jemand direkt per Chat aufgeforderte ,"Equipfarmen" zu gehen, da sein Equip ja sooo schlecht sei und er folglich eh keine Ahnung vom Game habe... 
Aus welchem Spiel dieser flamende Hirnakrobat kommt, ist wohl leicht nachvollziehbar(Ich sag nur: Hoggerraid, Equipcheck Goldshire Taverne)...


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Den ''bewachen'' skill auf einen heiler zu packen ist bei mir schoon fast Pflicht. Und was die Zweihänder angeht, dadrüber ärgere ich mich auch jedesmal. Was bringt es den Leuten? Sie halten damit weniger aus und können nur schlecht tanken. Außerdem kommen sie an einen DD nicht wirklich ran. irgendwie sind sie total nutzlos. Nagut, ich habe auch eine 2H Axt, die pack ich aber nur aus wenn ich alleine Queste. Ansonsten bin ich Tank pur.


dann nutzt du deine klasse optimal aus, und trägst zum sieg bei. denn das was du machst, ist "tanken". dafür sind tanks ja auch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das als die allein-seeligmachende Lösung zu betrachten ist fraglich. Als Artefaktträger nimmst Du auch deftig Schaden, hier das Artefakt zu schützen und gezielt zu übergeben ist die sicherere Variante.
> 
> Und man kann auch gewinnen wenn die andere Seite durchgehend in Artefakt besitz ist. Letzterer Fall ist aber zugegebenermaßen eher selten.


richtig. ich habe schon verloren, obwohl wir durchgehend das artefakt gehalten haben. die träger waren immer an unserer base, fern ab vom gegner. wir haben verloren.
und dass es immer mehrere wege gibt, ist auch richtig. das macht die sache ja erst spannend. aber man muss sich die sache ja nicht unbedingt mit gewalt schwerer machen als es ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: kurzes beispiel: habe beobachtet wie ein gegnerischer firamage das artefakt ergatterte. er hat sich dann von hinten auf uns eingeschossen, keiner kam auf die idee das zu unterbinden. alleine ist es halt nicht möglich. ERGEBNIS: man hat in der punkteleiste verfolgen können wie nach jedem treffer eines feuerballs die punkteleiste des gegners rasant angstiegen ist. 2 minuten später hatten sie die 500 voll und gewonnen. und ja, der hatte 2 heiler die ihn am leben hielten. vielleicht wars ne stammgruppe? k.a.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Ehm, mal ne dumme Frage: Wieviel Punkte gibt ein Kill durch einen Artefaktträger extra (10+x)? Und ist es das Wert, sichere 3 Punkte/ 5 Sec zu verschenken?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.



Yoshi88 schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die anderen aufgefordert, dass doch die Tanks sich bitte nicht hinter den Heilern verstecken sollten, weil sonst die ranged DDs niemals an die im Hintergrund stehen Heiler der Ordner kommen könnten - woraufhin ihn jemand direkt per Chat aufgeforderte ,"Equipfarmen" zu gehen, da sein Equip ja sooo schlecht sei und er folglich eh keine Ahnung vom Game habe...
> Aus welchem Spiel dieser flamende Hirnakrobat kommt, ist wohl leicht nachvollziehbar(Ich sag nur: Hoggerraid, Equipcheck Goldshire Taverne)...



Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die Tanks der Destros ziemliche Weicheier? Irgendwie sehe ich sowas auch regelmäßig auf Destroseite^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon einiges, was der TE da schreibt.


hm.. nur so zur Überlegung, weil bei solchen Sachen immer viele schreiben "spiel doch in ner Gruppe o.O" oder "meld dich einfach mit Gildenmembers an"
Im T2, allerspätestens T3 Bereich haben denk ich mal beinahe alle Spieler eine Gruppe / Gilde.
Also bis auf den TS Aspekt kenn ich da keine ausschlaggebenden Unterschiede, als wenn man mit Randomleuten aus anderen Gilden spielt o.O
/sc funktioniert genauso, wie ein Heiler in ner Random heilen, ein Tank tanken und n dd Damage machen kann wie in ner Gruppe aus gildenmembers.


Das Problem ist halt wirklich, dass einge vl grad von ner Burgeroberung zurückkommen, wo alles gezergt worden ist und sie viiiele EP dafür bekommen haben
und halt im Scenario weitermachen,
oder die Aufgabenverteilung einfach einigen nicht bekannt ist / sie zu gut dafür sind, nur zu tanken/heilen, weil sie können ja eh alles besser als die andern ganzen N00bs,
oder einfach halt der Masse nach " das stehn schon 4 rum, die sich gegenseitig wegzergen, da mach ich mit"
oder "was soll ich hinten bei der Flagge? Sind doch alle vorn, sonst entgehen mit noch EP, Ruf :-o"
oder "Hey, da läuft einer :-o IHM NAAAACH" -> und ca 3 andere haben dieselbe Idee >.<


nur etwas, das mir gerade spontan eingefallen ist...
Kann mich an etliche Flaggenruns erinnern, in denen ich (also Goblin Schamane!!!) in die gengerische Base komme mich umschaue und auf einmal 2 - 3 Leute im Nacken hab, die mir nachlaufen... durchs GANZE SCHLACHTFELD!!! o.O
Ich kann mich eh ziemlich gut lange genug hochheilen und dabei davonlaufen, meistens ist dann in der Nähe irgendn Tank, der sich die Flagge schnappt und damit in unsere Base zurückläuft... mir solls Recht sein... nur, dass ich dann geschlagene 5 - 10 Minuten durchs komplette Schlachtfeld gurke, weil die ganzen Hexenjäger einfach nicht loslassen können xD

Wie gesagt, kein Problem damit wenn ich somit 2 - 3 Leute quasi aus dem Schlachtfeld "entferne" xD
Schade nur, dass man fürs Ablenken keinen Bonus bekommt ^^


Ach, ich rede schon wieder zuviel -.-
Jedoch zum Abschluss, ich kann den TE verstehen, habe meinen Main (eben den Gobbo) und versuche damit zu heilen was geht, primär Flaggen/Artefaktträger.
Wenn ich aber mit meiner Zauberin ins BG komme, siehst meist so aus: AoE, AoE, AoE -> tot
und das halt die Ganze Zeit... selbst WENN ich das Artefakt habe, selbst WENN ich zwischen Tank und Heiler stehe und selbst WENN ich ganz hinten stehe, herumspringe und schreibe "/sc Träger needs heal!" -.-
Ist halt noch so... vielleicht wird sich das mal legen


PS: jaja, ich geb eh gleich Ruhe xD
Ich denke auch nicht, dass NUR SC's zum Leveln gedacht sind... Leveln ist imho eine Mischung aus Q's, ÖQ's, SC UND RvR... mit einem alleine kommt man auf Dauer vl genauso weit, 
aber da wird doch auf Dauer langweilig


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Ehm, mal ne dumme Frage: Wieviel Punkte gibt ein Kill durch einen Artefaktträger extra (10+x)? Und ist es das Wert, sichere 3 Punkte/ 5 Sec zu verschenken?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
> 
> ...


nein, keine weicheier. nur verstehen viele ihre klasse nicht. sie müssten sich nur mal in foren umschauen, und ratschläge auch annehmen.
das ist so, als kaufe jemand einen ferrari, und fährt dann nur im 1. gang durch die gegend, weil er sich nicht sagen lassen will,
dass es da noch mehrere gänge gibt, oder weil er sich die gebrauchsanleitung nicht durchgelesen hat.


----------



## Ronma (23. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sind die Tanks der Destros ziemliche Weicheier? Irgendwie sehe ich sowas auch regelmäßig auf Destroseite^^




Deren Denk und Vorgehensweise in MMO's hat sich in WoW geprägt. Dort war's extrem von den Items abhängig, ich sag nur "Arena"... Kommen diese Leute dann in andere MMO's , erkennt man sie sofort an solchem Verhalten wie eben jenem "Geh mal Equip farmen, den wir wollen in diesem RvR Spiel PVE mäßig große Taten vollbringen o.O" Gedöns...

Dazu kommt grad auf Destroseite, das sich viel mit diesen Ansichten gar nich neu umgewöhnen wollen, da ja WAR für sie eh nur ein Appetithappen auf Wrath of the Farm King is.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Es ist btw nicht unbedingt schlecht, zumindest einen Tank ( falls man mehrere zur Verfügung hat) in der eigenen Backline auf etwaige Stealth-Melees aufpassen zu lassen und sich auch mal vor die Caster zu stellen und Hold The Line zu zünden.
Das mit den Weicheiern sollte doch eher ein etwas provokanter Spruch sein, um die Tanks aus der Reserve zu locken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway: Die wichtigere Frage für mich ist immernoch: Inwieweit ist die Behauptung richtig, dass ein "Dude with the Thing" Kills sammeln sollte. Wieviele Punkte sind das extra, und ist es gerechtfertigt den Verlust des Artefakts in kauf zu nehmen? Wenn ich das Artefakt nur 2 minuten sichern kann, sind das immerhin schon 72 Punkte SICHER (das sind immerhin 7 Kills, was einem DPS von ca. [bei 2,5k Leben eines Targets] von 145 [Milchmädchenrechnung] enspricht) ...5 Minuten Artefakt sichern, was eine recht kurze Runde darstellt, in der eine Seite sowieso überrollt wird, ob mit Artefakt oder ohne, sind das immerhin 180 Punkte (oder 45000 DMG/ 150 DPS) . Und gibt es nicht auch Bonuspunkte für das töten des Artefaktträgers? Wieviele Punkte sind das genau?


----------



## Valeriah (23. Oktober 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Den ''bewachen'' skill auf einen heiler zu packen ist bei mir schoon fast Pflicht. Und was die Zweihänder angeht, dadrüber ärgere ich mich auch jedesmal. Was bringt es den Leuten? Sie halten damit weniger aus und können nur schlecht tanken. Außerdem kommen sie an einen DD nicht wirklich ran. irgendwie sind sie total nutzlos. Nagut, ich habe auch eine 2H Axt, die pack ich aber nur aus wenn ich alleine Queste. Ansonsten bin ich Tank pur.



das ist weder nutzlos noch sonstirgendwas. Das ist "Spass am Spiel". Es geht nicht darum den höchsten Schaden zu machen oder tollste zu sein, sondern Spass zu haben. Ich spiele nur auf 2hand und würde niemals ein Schild in die Hand nehmen, nicht weil ich das Schild nicht mag, sondern weil ich eben meinen Eisenbrecher auf 2hand spiele. Fertig, aus. Diskussionen darüber anzufangen wieso das so ist sind einfach nur dumm. auch jemanden belehren zu wollen sind einfach nur dumm. Ich belehre ja auch nicht den Maschinisten das er kein Geschütz aufgestsellt hat sondern gebe mich damit zufrieden das er rumballert. 
Jdem das seine, das ist der sinn eines spiels.


----------



## Rickrolled (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> naja es ist so: zum demage machen sind die dd`ler da. die machen weit mehr demage als es ein  tank auf demage geskillt mit 2h je machen kann. daher wird diese klasse ganz klar nicht voll ausgenützt. beim leveln ist es egal, aber im scenario kann das fatal sein. denn wenn man mit schild weit mehr einstecken kann, hält auch der schutzskill auf den heiler weit länger, der gegner wird zermürbt-sieg.



Selten so ein Müll gelesen... hör bitte auf von Tanks zureden wenn du anscheiden ka von der Klasse hast. Ich mach mein Job mit 2hand genauso gut wie jeder 1h/Schild tank, wenn nicht sogar besser... da ich beim beschützen meiner Heiler und Caster guten Dmg auf die feindlichen meele DD`s machen kann.


----------



## Crash_hunter (23. Oktober 2008)

sry für das jetzt gleich aber:

TUTUTUT! hier kommt der Waynetrain

ok sry sry sry ja bin en böser poster.... 

zum ernst des spiels zurück:

Ansich kannst du gegen die dummheit anderer leute nix tun... ich habe mich dem ganze mit ironie zugewand und sitze nicht mehr verzweifelt vorm pc sondern lachend, hat auch was. wenn ich schon diese komischen 2 schwarzen strahlen sehe oder irgendwo son blitz einschlagen kann ichs lachen mir net verkneifen... nun gut zum lachen ist das leider nicht mehr wenn ich neben nem heiler verecke... er dann 3 sekunden nach mir, das hebt die stimmung wieder. aber mehr als es den Pflegefällen zu sagen kannste nicht machen. und wenns en richtiger pflegefall ist (wie 90% aller pflegefälle) dann wird er dich ignorieren oder ein L2p abfeuern, dich kritisch treffen und dadurch seine spezialfähigkeit auslösen: bei einem kritischen treffer wird euer ziel zu 50% das Kampfgeschehen verlassen. 
Gegen diesen heimtückischen angriff kann man in der Regel nichts machen, es seiden man hat humor oder "ich stehe darüber" geskillt. 

na ja so meine sicht der dinge... 



Mit freundlichsten Grüßen Crash_Hunter


----------



## jeNoova (23. Oktober 2008)

Joa sowas gibts halt, das wird aber schon noch besser.

Spätestens wenn die Leute im T4 merken das sie bei weiten nicht soviel dmg machen wie z.B ne sorc.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Das mit der Auswahl an 6 verschiedenen Szenarios ab dem T3 is da auch mal total Witzlos. Im T4 Gebiet isses ja am schlimmsten. Die 5 anderen Szenarios gehen einfach nich auf. So gesehen spielste zu Beginn häufig Nordenwacht, im T2 dann noch öfter nur Mourkain Tempel, im T3 fast nur noch Tor Anroc und ab T4 existiert irgendwie scheinbar nur Schlangenpassage -,-


word!

Das ist bestimmt, weil die Ordnung nichts anderes spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Server Egrimm, T3 - TorAnroc, "nicht-allzu-ernst-nehmen"-Modus on)


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> da ich beim beschützen meiner Heiler und Caster guten Dmg auf die feindlichen meele DD`s machen kann.



Nicht, wenn ich den Schaden von dir halbiere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> das ist weder nutzlos noch sonstirgendwas. Das ist "Spass am Spiel". Es geht nicht darum den höchsten Schaden zu machen oder tollste zu sein, sondern Spass zu haben. Ich spiele nur auf 2hand und würde niemals ein Schild in die Hand nehmen, nicht weil ich das Schild nicht mag, sondern weil ich eben meinen Eisenbrecher auf 2hand spiele. Fertig, aus. Diskussionen darüber anzufangen wieso das so ist sind einfach nur dumm. auch jemanden belehren zu wollen sind einfach nur dumm. Ich belehre ja auch nicht den Maschinisten das er kein Geschütz aufgestsellt hat sondern gebe mich damit zufrieden das er rumballert.
> Jdem das seine, das ist der sinn eines spiels.



Naja, dir sollte schon klar sein, dass ein großteil der Community eine "Play 2 Win" Mentalität an den Tag legt, und eben Spaß daran hat zu gewinnen. Und Diskussionen über optimale Ausnutzung der Klassen sind nicht dumm, aber sagen sicher nicht jedem zu. Mir ist es im Prinzip egal, ich erwarte von Randomspielern nichts. Trotzdem finde ich Diskussionen um Spielmechaniken und daraus resultierenden Taktiken sehr interessant, solange sie Sachlich ist. Das Problem bei diesen Diskussionen ist leider meistens der "Ton" den man aus den meisten Aussagen raushört. Das du deinen Tank so spielen willst, ist völlig in Ordnung, jedoch finde ich es etwas seltsam, dass du dich mit deinem "Fertig.Aus." jedem noch so freundlich gemeinten Ratschlag deine Klasse betreffend zu entziehen versuchst.
Aber du hast absolut Recht...jedem das seine, deshalb steht es ja auch jedem frei sich eine Gilde zu suchen in der er entweder spielen kann wie er will, oder aber spielen muss wie das Team es will, um erfolgreich zu sein.
In Randomgruppen ist das völlig egal, Random PvP ist eh nicht so wirklich das was zählt.^^


----------



## Rickrolled (23. Oktober 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Joa sowas gibts halt, das wird aber schon noch besser.
> 
> Spätestens wenn die Leute im T4 merken das sie bei weiten nicht soviel dmg machen wie z.B ne sorc.


 und nun? das hab ich schon im T1 gemerkt...

sagt das jetzt was über den Sinn der 2hand Tanks aus?

Wieviel Schaden macht zb eine Sorc die im 6 gegen 6 permanet einen 2hand Eisenbrecher auf 100 gröll am Arsch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

???


----------



## antileet (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> was keiner rafft wie mir scheint: egal wieviel roXXor schaden man raushaut und was für ein superkiller man ist



aber damit kann man dann wenigstens posen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycollapse (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Superchecker,

finde deinen Beitrag ganz toll. Besonders gut zur Geltung kommt hier das "mimimi".
Ja echt voll blöd, dass in diesen Random Gruppen immer keiner so toll spielen kann
wie Du. Naja, vielleicht sind ja doch irgendwann alle so geile Player wie du z.B.

Machs gut!


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> und nun? das hab ich schon im T1 gemerkt...
> 
> sagt das jetzt was über den Sinn der 2hand Tanks aus?
> 
> ...



Root, Detaunt, Resi buff anwerfen, falls er sich ausm Root befreit einfach entwaffnen...macht also genug DMG die Sorc...und selbst wenn er seinen tollen Root.Immun Skill anschmeisst, einfach die paar sekunden abwarten (wie gesagt entwaffnen), ihn von nem Teammate rooten lassen und ihm beim rumhüpfen zugucken....alternativ: Fluch drauf, 40% Snare drauf und wegkicken lassen...also so schwer ist es nicht einen Tank loszuwerden ( wenn die Sorc noch Guard drauf bekommt und der IB vom eigenen tank noch nen Taunt abbekommt, kann man sogar einfach stehen bleiben^^).

Was ich damit sagen will: ne Sorc die in einem 6vs6, also mit 5 anderen nen IB PERMANENT an sich dran hat macht etwas falsch. Das Team macht etwas falsch. Sie haben es also verdient zu verlieren.


----------



## Strafpredigt (23. Oktober 2008)

Edit: Ich hab meinen Text wieder raus genommen und behaupte jetzt das Gegenteil.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (23. Oktober 2008)

Als ich demege mehrmals in Folge gelesen habe war bei mir Ende im Gelände.


----------



## jdf (23. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Naja, dir sollte schon klar sein, dass ein großteil der Community eine "Play 2 Win" Mentalität an den Tag legt, und eben Spaß daran hat zu gewinnen. Und Diskussionen über optimale Ausnutzung der Klassen sind nicht dumm, aber sagen sicher nicht jedem zu. Mir ist es im Prinzip egal, ich erwarte von Randomspielern nichts. Trotzdem finde ich Diskussionen um Spielmechaniken und daraus resultierenden Taktiken sehr interessant, solange sie Sachlich ist. Das Problem bei diesen Diskussionen ist leider meistens der "Ton" den man aus den meisten Aussagen raushört. Das du deinen Tank so spielen willst, ist völlig in Ordnung, jedoch finde ich es etwas seltsam, dass du dich mit deinem "Fertig.Aus." jedem noch so freundlich gemeinten Ratschlag deine Klasse betreffend zu entziehen versuchst.
> Aber du hast absolut Recht...jedem das seine, deshalb steht es ja auch jedem frei sich eine Gilde zu suchen in der er entweder spielen kann wie er will, oder aber spielen muss wie das Team es will, um erfolgreich zu sein.
> In Randomgruppen ist das völlig egal, Random PvP ist eh nicht so wirklich das was zählt.^^



Gut gebrüllt, so muss man das wohl sehen. Beim Schulhof-Fußball früher waren auch nicht alle mannschaftsdienlich oder auch nur fähig, die Pille richtig zu treffen und wenn das Spielfeld auf der einen Seite etwas kürzer war als auf der Anderen - wayne? Hat das jemals jemanden gejuckt?
Im Fussballverein (in der Stammgruppe, sozusagen) gab's sowas natürlich nicht; da war jeder Spieltag Großkampftag um Punkte und Erfolge und der Spass stand bisweilen hintenan.
Random-Szenarios sind halt Schulhof-Kicks, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wobei ich mal eines festhalten muss (Erfahrungswerte nur bis zu Beginn T3 allerdings) - ich komme locker mit nem 50:50 Verhältnis aus den Szenarien raus; manchmal ist es abgrundtief schlimm, dann wieder hoffnungsvoll & siegreich. Das kenne ich aus anderen MMORPGs (*hust* WoW *hust*) aber durchweg anders - auf Allianzseite konnte man da je nach Realmpool locker von Demütigungen reden und zwar praktisch 24/7. Habe ich in der Form bisher nicht erlebt, von daher bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Unvergesslich ein Erlebnis im Phönixtor: ein Mitspieler holt heimlich still und leise die Flagge, da der Rest der Truppe keine Anstalten macht, offensiv zu werden. Er kommt zurück als unsere Flagge gerade weg ist; wir holen das Teil zurück und warten auf die Abgabe (er steht neben dem "Tempel", wo man das Ding abgeben muss - 5 Schritte and it's done). Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - er gibt und gibt nicht ab, Gegner rennen an, für Kommunikation ist nicht wirklich Zeit; er wird umgeholzt, die Flagge geht verloren. Auf das Gemaule, warum er nicht abgegeben hat meinte er nur "öhm - wo und wie geht das?" Wer will da ernsthaft böse sein oder mit Taktik-Micromanaging anfangen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (23. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Root, Detaunt, Resi buff anwerfen, falls er sich ausm Root befreit einfach entwaffnen...macht also genug DMG die Sorc...und selbst wenn er seinen tollen Root.Immun Skill anschmeisst, einfach die paar sekunden abwarten (wie gesagt entwaffnen), ihn von nem Teammate rooten lassen und ihm beim rumhüpfen zugucken....alternativ: Fluch drauf, 40% Snare drauf und wegkicken lassen...also so schwer ist es nicht einen Tank loszuwerden.



in der zeit wo du die Sachen machst, machst aber kein DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ein Eisenbrecher der spielen kann wird sicher nicht nur brain AFK die Caster mit autohits stressen.

Nur mal zu info was meiner mit mitte 30 an CC und anti-CC hat:
knockdowns halten nur die hälfte der zeit bei mir, Moloch 20 sec CD, Taunt=rupt, snare, AE root, single root + dmg, AE knockback + Ae Snare, knockdown+DMG

Einen Eisenbrecher kann man auch nicht mal eben kurz weg assisten, wie einen Hexenjäger... und den Hexenjäger kann man auch nicht mehr so leicht weg holzen. wenn ein Eisenbrecher mit Beschützen + Eidfreund paar Meter daneben steht.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> in der zeit wo du die Sachen machst, machst aber kein DMG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann mache ich halt ne Taktik an, die dich bei nem Crit aus dem Destruction Baum wegknockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber ernsthaft: Wenn mein Team es nicht schafft, den Tank von mir zumindest für meine 2 sec casts fernzuhalten, läuft da was falsch. Denn das größte Problem für Tanks ud Melee Klassen im allgemeinen sind nunmal Knockbacks und Root Effekte. Gegen nen guten Tank, bzw ein Team mit einem guten Tank, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit sich ein paar Sekunden Ruhe zu erspielen, denn nen IB mit 100 Groll und nem Heiler im Rücken zu töten, ist fast ein Ding der unmöglichkeit.
Ich muss sagen, wenn ich so lese was ihr alles mit 30 können müsstet, warum sieht man davon nur völlig verplante Knockbacks? Tanks haben ja auch diesen tollen Moralskilll, der ein Ziel 10 Sekunden (?) lang festhält, keiner von beiden sich also bewegen kann...irgendwie sehe ich sowas aber kaum, also mich hat noch nie ein Tank festgehalten.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Oktober 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> das ist weder nutzlos noch sonstirgendwas. Das ist "Spass am Spiel". Es geht nicht darum den höchsten Schaden zu machen oder tollste zu sein, sondern Spass zu haben. Ich spiele nur auf 2hand und würde niemals ein Schild in die Hand nehmen, nicht weil ich das Schild nicht mag, sondern weil ich eben meinen Eisenbrecher auf 2hand spiele. Fertig, aus. Diskussionen darüber anzufangen wieso das so ist sind einfach nur dumm. auch jemanden belehren zu wollen sind einfach nur dumm. Ich belehre ja auch nicht den Maschinisten das er kein Geschütz aufgestsellt hat sondern gebe mich damit zufrieden das er rumballert.
> Jdem das seine, das ist der sinn eines spiels.




ich spiel auch nen 2h eisenbrecher... DD mit viel hp, buffs und gruppenutility. n healer und noch n 2h heavy melee und so fräst dich durch ganze gruppen von gegnern, lächelst mitleidig über die orks und chosens die mit ihren frühstücksmessern auf dich einprügeln und kenen damage machen während du zu 2. alle weichen ziele wegbashst.

jedem das seine, mir von leuten die wahrscheinlich nen bruchteil der zeit mit pvp onlinespielen verbracht haben die ich verbracht  hab, erzählen zu lassen wie meine klasse zu spielen ist provoziert ne mischung aus mitleid und unterschwelliger agression... unterm strich denk ich mir immer "nimms, leicht... dafür muss ich mein leben lang keine jamba schulden abbaun"


----------



## Twibble (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach mich gerne mit sarkastischen Sprüchlein unbeliebt wenn wieder Team Bratze unterwegs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann einfach nicht anders wenn der Gegner den Schwefelstein an seinem Spawn hat und alle schön einzeln in einer langen Prozession (natürlich auch immer den selben Weg durch die Mitte) hinlaufen um sich immer wieder 12 zu 1 abfarmen zu lassen.
Oder wenn der Gegner den Schwefelstein zurückerobert hat und damit zurückläuft aber ein paar Tanks und Heiler dalässt und alle ungelogen 10 Minuten auf den Tanks rumkauen und sich wundern dass die mit Heilersupport nicht umkippen statt vielleicht mal hinter dem Stein herzulaufen oder wenigstens die Heiler zuerst umzuholzen.

Ich glaube manche Leute haben nur Pfeil vorwärts und 'attack first target' als Fähigkeit. 'WAR Light' version vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenny (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind von Natur aus bescheuert. Im Iran wurden letzte Woche 2 Tauben verhaftet und in Amerika verklagt gerade jemand GOTT wegen Androhung von Terrorismus. Wenn du heutzutage in den Knast gehst, sitzen in der Zelle gegenüber Mörder und Vergewaltiger, rechts von dir sitzt Gott und links sind zwei Tauben.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szell (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> naja es ist so: zum demage machen sind die dd`ler da. die machen weit mehr demage als es ein  tank auf demage geskillt mit 2h je machen kann. daher wird diese klasse ganz klar nicht voll ausgenützt. beim leveln ist es egal, aber im scenario kann das fatal sein. denn wenn man mit schild weit mehr einstecken kann, hält auch der schutzskill auf den heiler weit länger, der gegner wird zermürbt-sieg.


wenn ich mich nicht irre(und die chancen stehen hoch) bekommt man den Teil schaden auf alle fälle da man ihn nicht blocken parieren usw kann,von daher is es egal ob schild oder nicht(die  paar lausigen +life mehr die die stats auf dem schild geben machen es nicht wirklich aus).Das ein Tank nicht so viel Schaden macht wie ein mage oder sonst was wurde auch schon in zig treads erörtert ebenso das er dafür aber um einiges mehr aushält .Ich stimme dir zu das es genug Situationen gibt wo der Tank eher auf schild und einhandwaffe zurückgreifen sollte,aber es gibt mindestens ebensoviele Momente wo man mit einer Zweihandwaffe besser beraten ist,-->meiner Meinung nach<--- speziel wenn man andere Spieler beschützt.

Es gibt keine unnützen Skillungen/Bewaffnungen nur Spieler die deren Potenzial nicht ausschöpfen(ich wiederhole mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mandolito (23. Oktober 2008)

Tjoar , erinnert mich irgendwie an Alteracbecken bei WoW, da habens auch 80% nie geschnallt wie´s funktioniert und werden es wohl auch nicht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2008)

Mandolito schrieb:


> Tjoar , erinnert mich irgendwie an Alteracbecken bei WoW, da habens auch 80% nie geschnallt wie´s funktioniert und werden es wohl auch nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, das und Arathital waren am schlimmsten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Jo, das und Arathital waren am schlimmsten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz zu schweigen von Auge der Kriegshymnen





... ok, der war nicht so gut -.-


----------



## Thalare (23. Oktober 2008)

Also grundsätzlich stimme ich zu: die meißten Spieler in War denken im Scenario nicht taktisch... leider ist es so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da wird gezergt bis ins letzte - egal ob man mit seinem Arsch schon fast in der Base steht und zb. Festung und ähnliches komplett undefft sind.
Leider kann man um wirklich mal was zu gewinnen nur alternative Taktiken anwenden - zum Beispiel mal die Baraken einnehmen oder die Festung von hinten aufräumen. 
Ich höre als healer nur zu oft - HEALPLS!!!einsdrölfelf oder so- so sorry - wenn ich mit meinem SP als Twink mit lvl 10 als einziger Heiler dabei bin .... ist heilen schwierig da die destro definitv weiß das sie auf die heiler gehen muss. 
Egal ich würde mir einfach wünschen das die einzelnen Spieler etwas mehr kreativität walten lassen würden - dann ist das bg schon fast gewonnen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja und group-play ftw!


----------



## Lavaground (23. Oktober 2008)

kann ma einer den thread zumachen? gezerge gabs schon immer, gibts und wirds immer geben... am anfang haste 30 sec den randoms zu erklärn wos lang geht, wenne meinst ahnung zu hamm, wenn nich lasses und find dich damit ab, dass die anderen evtl teamplay hamm und dich wegrotzen. ansonsten max 6 leute können zusammen einem SC beitreten und 6 leute reißen so einiges wennse im TS sind oder wissen wie der mitspieler tickt. Als ob es keine Taktiklegasteniker schon in CS damals gegeben hätte. und jezz bitte bitte bitte macht diese whine threads zu und führt am besten ne policy ein die solche verbietet, weil das is ma derbster hirnschiss spam rotz hoch 10, ich find diese themen sollten nicht das forum zumüllen, weils einfach tatsachen sind die eh jeder weiß und anscheinend keiner was dagegen machen kann... peace


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Oktober 2008)

Lavaground schrieb:


> kann ma einer den thread zumachen? gezerge gabs schon immer, gibts und wirds immer geben... am anfang haste 30 sec den randoms zu erklärn wos lang geht, wenne meinst ahnung zu hamm, wenn nich lasses und find dich damit ab, dass die anderen evtl teamplay hamm und dich wegrotzen. ansonsten max 6 leute können zusammen einem SC beitreten und 6 leute reißen so einiges wennse im TS sind oder wissen wie der mitspieler tickt. Als ob es keine Taktiklegasteniker schon in CS damals gegeben hätte. und jezz bitte bitte bitte macht diese whine threads zu und führt am besten ne policy ein die solche verbietet, weil das is ma derbster hirnschiss spam rotz hoch 10, ich find diese themen sollten nicht das forum zumüllen, weils einfach tatsachen sind die eh jeder weiß und anscheinend keiner was dagegen machen kann... peace




warum probierst ned einfach mal ne tier5 technik aus... einfach ned lesen...


----------



## Stubbi88 (23. Oktober 2008)

ist auch schon vorgekommen das man bei tor anroc als verlierer mehr punkte hatte als der gewinner


----------



## Salanea (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei einem muss ich auch zustimmen, dass die Tanks neuerdings hinter die heiler laufen und geheilt werden wollen, während der Gegner dich dann in aller Ruhe umnuked -.-

Scheint ne neue Mode zu sein, oder ich spiele auf dem falschen Server. Nunja dank solchen Spielern und den *ich hab keinen Bock auf Taktik und will zergen* Spielern, verliere ich seit einer Woche jedes aber auch wirklich JEDES Szenario -.-

Achja, das beste ist dann noch, wenn dann danach im Regio Chat diskutiert wird, warum der Support und die Heilung so sch...sind -.- 

Aber ich hoffe, wie ein paar andere auch dass sich das zum WoW Add on ein bissl beruhigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (23. Oktober 2008)

painINprogress schrieb:


> zb schwarzork mit ner 2hw warum nicht hab ich selber und ich hau mer weg als einer mit 1h und schield leb auch meist länger als eben solche seltsam aber wahr von daher wo is da das prob??)



Auch wenn es dank fehlender Satzzeichen schwer ist, denn Sinn dieses Satzes zu verstehen, muss man sagen, dass das einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, was du da schreibst.
Es ist nicht nur "seltsam", sondern komplett falsch. Wie soll bitte ein BO mit Stärke/Kampfgeschick-Equip und nicht vorhandenem Schild mehr aushalten, wie ein Widerstand+Leben+Resis equipter Tank, mit Schild und 20-30% Block ??? Denk mal drüber nach....


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dank fehlender Satzzeichen schwer ist, denn Sinn dieses Satzes zu verstehen, muss man sagen, dass das einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, was du da schreibst.
> Es ist nicht nur "seltsam", sondern komplett falsch. Wie soll bitte ein BO mit Stärke/Kampfgeschick-Equip und nicht vorhandenem Schild mehr aushalten, wie ein Widerstand+Leben+Resis equipter Tank, mit Schild und 20-30% Block ??? Denk mal drüber nach....



Indem er sich hinter den Heilern versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necrodancer (23. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß auf warhammer , mein c key ist am arsch und warte seid 4 wochen auf eine antwort von den idioten von goa also warammer kannste echt knicken bleibt alle lieber bei wow


----------



## Asmardin (23. Oktober 2008)

necrodancer schrieb:


> Scheiß auf warhammer , mein c key ist am arsch und warte seid 4 wochen auf eine antwort von den idioten von goa also warammer kannste echt knicken bleibt alle lieber bei wow



Was hattn DAS mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Realtec (23. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> So blöd aber auch, dass es in WAR keine Gilden gibt und keine Möglichkeit, sich als Gruppe anzumelden, was ja irgendwie sinnig wäre, wenn man ein paar Freunde hat, die den Ablauf eines Szenarios und ihre Klasse kapiert haben. Oh, Moment mal...


damit wär auch alles gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weitere diskussionen -> sinnlos

langsam fang ich an dich zu mögen wolfheart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

necrodancer schrieb:


> Scheiß auf warhammer , mein c key ist am arsch und warte seid 4 wochen auf eine antwort von den idioten von goa also warammer kannste echt knicken bleibt alle lieber bei wow


 Neee du, auch wenn das natürlich sehr schade für dich ist, würde ich eher meinen Rechner ans nächste Waisenhaus abgeben, als mir ein WoW Abo zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Irgendwie konnte mir immernoch keiner einen wirklichen Grund nennen, warum man als Relicträger versuchen sollte Kills zu holen, anstatt das Teil lieber zu sichern, wofür immernoch 3 Punkte/5 sec sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin wurde das auf Seite 1 noch diskutiert...


----------



## Soireen (23. Oktober 2008)

> Private Joker ist ein Spinner und ein Ignorant! Aber er hat Schneid, und das reicht uns...




Was ich damit sagen will??? 

Xaxoon hat einfach nur Recht. Aber es liegt doch in deiner Hand. Such dir ne Gilde, schliesse Freundschaften... Meldet Euch in Gruppen an... :-) Nutze die unwissenheit deiner Mitspieler und Gegner zu deinem Vorteil ;-)

Edit//

Nehmen wir an, ein Feuerzauberer hat das Relikt und nen Heiler im Rücken, welcher sich nur um sein Wohl kümmert (Gilden oder Gruppen Szs ;-) )
Wenn er mit seinen AoE Spells in die Menge ballert und dabei zufällig der ein oder andere Gegner umkippt, was ziemlich häufig vorkommt, da viele Gegner von den eigenen Meeleklassen angeschlagen sind, bekommt man mehr Punkte, da der Todesstoss vom Reliktträger kam...  So einfach ist das :-)



> Und jetzt weitermachen, Lady’s!


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> und zwar für die funktion des spieles.
> ich dachte erst, nach ein paar wochen wird jeder die funktionsweise von war verstehen, das ist aber bei gott nicht so.
> 
> ich persönlich möchte mich nicht als "superchecker" bezeichnen, bei gott nicht.
> ...




finde ich gut das du wenigstens warhammer verstanden hast denn offenbar ist es nur mit einer gilde möglich, ernsthaft scenarios zu zocken. ist die antwort. warhammer ist nunmal auf rvr ausgelegt und alleine kann man kein rvr machen. wenn man gute leute haben will die zu einem stehn und evtl für einen in den virtuellen tot gehen dann geht das meiner meinung nach auch nur in einer stammgruppe, in der eigenen gilde oder allianz. alles andere ist zwecklos, es war schon in z.b. wow zwecklos und wird sonstwo auch immer zwecklos bleiben. ich reiße mir für randomgruppen die lieber neben einer flagge zergen auch sicherlich nicht den arsch auf oder das manche spieler weil sie so mehr exp/ep bekommen das sie einfach in ihre eigene gruppe aufmachen weil sie ihre exp/ep dann nicht teilen müssen. ich bin absolut dafür wenn sich warhammer zu einen pflicht-gruppenspiel entwickelt. denn egoisten und schmarotzer die im szenrio ihr eigenes ziel verfolgen hatte ich in vielen jahren wow zu genüge.

mfg shamrock


----------



## Modrip (23. Oktober 2008)

was ich interessant finde,alle hier reden von den "anderen die Szenarien nicht verstehen" oder von randoms....jeder glaubt also von sich das er im Szenario alles richtig macht und die anderen nur am rumzergen sind.
Wenn es doch alle wissen wieso wird dann immer sone Grütze gespielt?


----------



## Salanea (23. Oktober 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dank fehlender Satzzeichen schwer ist, denn Sinn dieses Satzes zu verstehen, muss man sagen, dass das einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, was du da schreibst.
> Es ist nicht nur "seltsam", sondern komplett falsch. Wie soll bitte ein BO mit Stärke/Kampfgeschick-Equip und nicht vorhandenem Schild mehr aushalten, wie ein Widerstand+Leben+Resis equipter Tank, mit Schild und 20-30% Block ??? Denk mal drüber nach....



ok jetzt hast Du mich zum schmunzeln gebracht...Danke das hat meinen Feierabend dann doch noch gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Selten so ein Müll gelesen... hör bitte auf von Tanks zureden wenn du anscheiden ka von der Klasse hast. Ich mach mein Job mit 2hand genauso gut wie jeder 1h/Schild tank, wenn nicht sogar besser... da ich beim beschützen meiner Heiler und Caster guten Dmg auf die feindlichen meele DD`s machen kann.


mein lvl 20 hexenkrieger frisst einen tank mit 2h im vorrübergehen, glaube mir. sind meine lieblingsopfer, gleich nach den stoffis.
hat der tank einen schild, haue ich ab. denn dann wird fast jeder schlag geblockt, und geht mal was durch, fängt die rüstung nicht zuletzt wegen des schildes viel schaden auf.


----------



## Salanea (23. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Indem er sich hinter den Heilern versteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gnihihihihihi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (23. Oktober 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke




Das ist schlicht gesagt: Die Einstellung eines Solospielers aber nicht die eines Gruppenspielers.

Zudem hat jede Klasse hat eine Aufgabe. Die zu kennen und auszufüllen ist schon schon die halbe Miete ist. Zusammen- zu- spielen ist die andere Hälfte. Sechzig Prozent der Spieler in den Szenarien haben keinen Plan welche Aufgabe sie in einer Gruppe haben und denken nicht darüber nach wie sie ihre Seite sinnvoll entsprechend ihre Klasse unterstützen können. Deshalb kommen diese wunderbaren 500 : 60 Niederlagen zustande. 

Diese Niederlagen sind immer bezeichnend für den Zustand des Zusammenspiels in einer Gruppe.

Und lernst du Gruppenspiel nicht in den Szenarien - kannst du es auch nicht im OpenRVR.


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

um mal jenen zu zeigen, was den unterschied ausmacht zwischen gewinnen und verlieren ist (für die "ich will nur erfahrung darum zerge ich rum und verliere halt),
hier mal ein screenshot. man beachte die xp der verlierer und die der gewinner.. 
wer wird wohl schneller leveln? die ständigen verlierer oder die gewinner?

@Ellrock 100% agree


----------



## Salanea (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> um mal jenen zu zeigen, was den unterschied ausmacht zwischen gewinnen und verlieren ist (für die "ich will nur erfahrung darum zerge ich rum und verliere halt),
> hier mal ein screenshot. man beachte die xp der verlierer und die der gewinner..
> wer wird wohl schneller leveln? die ständigen verlierer oder die gewinner?
> 
> @Ellrock 100% agree




das ist wohl eindeutig und spricht für sich selbst^^ Aber diejenigen, die es betreffen soll sind eh gar nicht im Forum oder fahren die *is mir doch wurst* Schiene^^


----------



## FJKO (23. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte nur mal anmerken das zergen in sc serwohl was bringt und zwar ep !

ich hatte schon öfter das meine seite trotz halten des artefaktes in tor anroc mit sieg weit aus weniger ep bekam als die andere seite die einfach immer spieler abgefarmt hat.

Ein kill gibt durchschnitllich 400 Ep. 
Ein Sieg in T3 gibt 8k Ep eine niederlage manchmal auch 4k wenn mann sich gut gehalten hat.


Und noch ein beispiel ist Phönixtore da habe ich mit meiner gilde immer die Flagge geholt 
und wir waren die gearschten weil wir nur ein bissl mehr als die zerger bekommen

Zergen zahlt sich aus bloss bleibt der Spielspass und die Taktik fern.


----------



## Topsecret (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich geb dem TE voll und ganz recht, genau so laufen SZ ab, ständig heisst es ,"sind keine Heiler da ?" 
Tja ich bin schon da, nur wenn ich mich mit 6 Chaostypen rumkloppen muss, wärend die Hobbytanks auf einem einzelnen rumhaun, was soll man da noch machen.
Vorne eiern die Affen rum, ein Teil des Feindes ist clever und kommt über die Flanke , wodurch wir Heiler ein Problem haben.
Also im großen und ganzen hab ich sämtliche Situationen des TE's  mindestens schon einmal persönlich erlebt.
Und diejenigen die sagen er hätte den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden, sollten lieber selbst den Sinn herrausfinden.
Warhammer ist ein PVP/RVR Spiel, und der Sinn liegt im Sieg, entweder Sieg über ein Szenario oder Sieg im RVR Gebiet über eine Burg.
Was zählt ist der Sieg der Fraktion und nicht der Sieg eines einzelnen über ein 1on1 , oder wer den höchsten Damage gemacht hat.
Mal ein wenig drüber nachdenken, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn !!

Gruß


----------



## Salanea (23. Oktober 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Ich geb dem TE voll und ganz recht, genau so laufen SZ ab, ständig heisst es ,"sind keine Heiler da ?"
> Tja ich bin schon da, nur wenn ich mich mit 6 Chaostypen rumkloppen muss, wärend die Hobbytanks auf einem einzelnen rumhaun, was soll man da noch machen.
> Vorne eiern die Affen rum, ein Teil des Feindes ist clever und kommt über die Flanke , wodurch wir Heiler ein Problem haben.
> Also im großen und ganzen hab ich sämtliche Situationen des TE's  mindestens schon einmal persönlich erlebt.
> ...




/sign aber sowas von^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> ...


auch wenn ichs schon n paar Seiten vorher ziemlich genauso geschildert hab... /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, keiner liest meine Posts, weil sie so lang sind -.- *schluchz*)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IB-Shang (23. Oktober 2008)

Soireen schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, ein Feuerzauberer hat das Relikt und nen Heiler im Rücken, welcher sich nur um sein Wohl kümmert (Gilden oder Gruppen Szs ;-) )
> Wenn er mit seinen AoE Spells in die Menge ballert und dabei zufällig der ein oder andere Gegner umkippt, was ziemlich häufig vorkommt, da viele Gegner von den eigenen Meeleklassen angeschlagen sind, bekommt man mehr Punkte, da der Todesstoss vom Reliktträger kam...  So einfach ist das :-)




so einfach könnte es sein. Die meisten Aoe Fertigkeiten haben eine Reichweite von 80 Feet, was bedeutet, dass eine Sorc/BW immer 10-20 Feet vor der eigenen Backline sein muss (Singlecasts liegen meist bei 100 Feet, Heilung war bis zu 150 Feet meine ich mich recht zu erinnern). Beim Tor Anroc sollte klar sein, was mit dem Relic tragenden  BW passiert...er stirbt binnen Sekunden, da BW/Sorc neben Heilern absolute Sterbepriorität haben, wenn er dazu noch die Relic hat, fliegen ihm die Dots nur so um die Ohren, mal abgesehn davon, dass er wenn er mit der Relic auf AoE Range geht auchnoch Ziel jedes DD Melees und Tanks wird, dem die riesengroße Lichtsäule ins Auge fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein toller Heiler wird da auch nicht viel machen können, denn es gibt ja die schönen Healdebuffs....wielang wird dein BW deiner Meinung nach überleben? Und welche Wahrscheinlichkeit das Artefakt danach zu behalten ist größer? Auf halben Wege zum Gegner oder hinter den eigenen Reihen?

Denn deine Annahme stützt sich ja gerade auf Gilden und Gruppen SC´s, aber:
 Keine Gruppe/Gilde ist dumm genug nen BW/Sorc ungehindert AoE Schaden machen zu lassen, der AoE Baum ist nur stark gegen Randoms und Keepraids, wo die Leute es nicht gebacken bekommen mit Abstand zueinander zu stehen, das wird einer Gildengruppe doch eher nicht passieren, selbst Randomgruppen wissen um die Gefahr die von dieser Klasse ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Heiler kann ne Glaskanone im Fokus retten.


----------



## Arkasi (23. Oktober 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Auch wenn es dank fehlender Satzzeichen schwer ist, denn Sinn dieses Satzes zu verstehen, muss man sagen, dass das einfach nur Schwachsinn ist, was du da schreibst.
> Es ist nicht nur "seltsam", sondern komplett falsch. Wie soll bitte ein BO mit Stärke/Kampfgeschick-Equip und nicht vorhandenem Schild mehr aushalten, wie ein Widerstand+Leben+Resis equipter Tank, mit Schild und 20-30% Block ??? Denk mal drüber nach....



Also für den Schwarzork kann ich nicht sprechen, aber ein 2h Eisenbrecher hält verdammt viel aus und kann da mit 1h und Schild in gewisser Weise mithalten. Die Klassen haben nicht umsonst 3 Skillbäume und da sind einige sehr gute Skills dabei. Klar, ein Tank wird nie ein vollwertiger DD sein, er fällt aber auch nicht so schnell um. Wenn ich mit meinem 2h Eisenbrecher in die gegnerischen Heiler stürme, dann beschäftige ich bis zu 6 Spieler und das ganz allein, weil die bekommen mich einfach nicht tot und ich kicke die Gegner (dank 2H Waffe 9x pro Minute) wie wild herum bzw. schlage die Heiler nieder. Klar, am Ende bin ich hin und habe wahrscheinlich keinen Kill gemacht - ist mir total egal. Im Gegenzug hat der Rest von meinem Team nämlich die paar Hansln umgehaun, die nicht hinter mir her waren und gehen nun mit einer 2:1 Übermacht ran.

Nur weil manche Spieler nicht nach deinem Klassenverständnis spielen, spielen sie weder falsch noch unfähig, es zeigt vielmehr, wie wenig anpassungsfähig du selbst bist und das ist wohl die größte Spielschwäche.


----------



## Rickrolled (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> mein lvl 20 hexenkrieger frisst einen tank mit 2h im vorrübergehen, glaube mir. sind meine lieblingsopfer, gleich nach den stoffis.
> hat der tank einen schild, haue ich ab. denn dann wird fast jeder schlag geblockt, und geht mal was durch, fängt die rüstung nicht zuletzt wegen des schildes viel schaden auf.



Jepp, 2hand Tanks spielen alle ohne Rüstung damit der 2händer besser zu geldung kommt. glaubst du eigentlich selber was du schreibst? möchte mal sehen, wie du ein Tank auf lvl 30 mit 6-7k HP und folgenen Statspriotäten, im vorbeigehen umhaust: Widerstand, Leben, Initiative, Str, Kampfg....

freu mich immer über solche gröllspender, meine Healer und Caster auch... immer schön Tanks als first Target!

weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

Arkasi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem 2h Eisenbrecher in die gegnerischen Heiler stürme, dann beschäftige ich bis zu 6 Spieler und das ganz allein, weil die bekommen mich einfach nicht tot und ich kicke die Gegner (dank 2H Waffe 9x pro Minute) wie wild herum bzw.


Ach DU bist einer von diesen Leuten, die mich da hinten immer besuchen kommen und ärgern unhd rumschubsen :-o

Mann, wie ich dich und deine Kollegen dafür hasse xD
Klar, so leistest du deinen Beitrag, hinderst die Leute am heilen und Fern-dds am killen... ja, das ist vielleicht gut für deine Fraktion, 
ABER ICH MAG DAS NICHT! 

geh doch bitte einfach weg ok? *liebfrag*
Oder wenn du nen kleinen Grünen in der Ferne siehst.... lauf nicht hin gut? *gg*


Was ich damit sagen möchte,
es muss der Tank nicht immer nur "tanken". Klar wird der Tank immer Tnak sein, 
und nicht soviel dmg machen, aber sein Ziel ist auch nicht, die Leute umzuhaun, sondern aufzuhalten,
zu hindern und eben zu ärgern. Wenn das funktioniert und 3, 4 - 6 Leute halt einfach damit beschäftiugt sind, 
diesen nervigen Zwerg von da hinten endlich wegzubekommen, der aber n richtiger Panzer ist, bringt das der Gruppe auch schon viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal davon abgesehn... Sooooviel halten die ganzen Tanks (auch mit Schild) auch nicht aus.
Wenn schon mal 2 - 3 dd'ler + DoT's auf einen Tank draufballern und der nur einen Heiler im Rücken hat, ist der auch ganz schnell weg -.-


----------



## xaxoon (23. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Jepp, 2hand Tanks spielen alle ohne Rüstung damit der 2händer besser zu geldung kommt. glaubst du eigentlich selber was du schreibst? möchte mal sehen, wie du ein Tank auf lvl 30 mit 6-7k HP und folgene Stats priotäten im vorbeigehen umhaust: Widerstand, Leben, Initiative, Str, Kampfg....
> 
> freu mich immer über solche gröllspender, meine Healer und Caster auch... immer schön Tanks als first Target!
> 
> ...


öh... hast du schon einmal gesehen, dass tanks nicht angegriffen werden? wenn ein 2h ork das relikt hat, haue ich den aus den latschen, weil ich als hexenkrieger krassen schaden mache, dd´ler halt.
und der schaden den ICH dann bekomme ist nicht genug um mich in der zeit zu killen, als ich mit meiner demage den tank ohne schild runterhaue. 

und hättest du meinen beitrag gelesen, dann wüsstest du wie ich zu leuten stehe die auf gehealten tanks rumkloppen.
tank ohne schild=nutzt seine möglichkeiten nicht. und wenn so meldungen kommen wie:
"ich spiele diese und jene klasse und mache das aber so und so" dann ist es ihr gutes recht. nur sind es dann zu 100% jene zerger, 
die als 2h tank dd`ler spielen, oder heiler die nicht wissen worum es geht und wen sie wann heilen sollten, die dann am lautesten schreien
im /sc chat, wie kagge das game doch ist und wie unfair dass sie dauend verlieren (und daher kaum xp bekommen).

wenn jeder neuanfänger (niemand kommt als war profi zur welt) mal von diesem wow - getue abkommen würde,
und sich zu beginn des scenarios die paar zeilen durchlesen worum es da geht, dann gäbe es interessantere schlachten.
schlachten bei denen dann der BESSERE gewinnt, nicht die seite, mit den wenigsten leuten, denen "das sowieso ganz egal" ist.

ich für meinen teil suche mir jetzt eine nette gilde. denn diese randoms halte ich nervlich nicht mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> öh... hast du schon einmal gesehen, dass tanks nicht angegriffen werden? wenn ein 2h ork das relikt hat, haue ich den aus den latschen, weil ich als hexenkrieger krassen schaden mache, dd´ler halt.
> und der schaden den ICH dann bekomme ist nicht genug um mich in der zeit zu killen, als ich mit meiner demage den tank ohne schild runterhaue.


Ich würde jede Wette eingehen, dass du auf gleichen lvl (zb 30), nicht im Traum das Artefakt von meinem 2Hand Eisenbrecher bekommen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich ganz alleine vor der eigenen Base damit stehe... NIE! dafür müsstes du 1 knockdown, 2 knockbacks + snare und 2x10 sec root (einer davon AE) wiederstehen... das alles kann mein gimpiger 2Hand Tank.... der gerne auch auf 1H/Schild switchen tut, bei Keepraids und im PvE.




xaxoon schrieb:


> wenn jeder neuanfänger (niemand kommt als war profi zur welt) mal von diesem wow - getue abkommen würde,
> und sich zu beginn des scenarios die paar zeilen durchlesen worum es da geht, dann gäbe es interessantere schlachten.
> schlachten bei denen dann der BESSERE gewinnt, nicht die seite, mit den wenigsten leuten, denen "das sowieso ganz egal" hat.
> 
> ...


für dich mal meine Theorie, wie man ein Szenario wie tempel oder tor anroc gewinnt:

man muss eine Überzahlsituation erschaffen und dann den drück erhöhen, wenn man Überzahl hat!
Das geht vor der eigenen Base am besten... da der feind lange laufen muss (wenn er nicht gerezzt wird, was normal bei randoms ist ) und die eigenen Leute sind viel schneller wieder da, wenn sie sterben!

um solche Situationen zu erschaffen brauchst du meele`s die auf Caster>Heiler pushen... und das kann keiner mit so Nehmerqualitäten wie TANKS, egal ob 1h/schild oder 2hand...
dadürch können die richtigen meele DD`s auch viel freier aufspielen, da die Tank viel aufmerksamkeit bekommen... und zb nebenbei noch den Hexenjäger guarden und verstärken dürch Eidfreund (mehr str, 10% mehr crit, Widerstand, Rüstungswert und bodyresis+ %attackspeed sind möglich).

wenn gut gepusht wird, bekommen die meeles vom Gegner vorne auch kein heal mehr... und TANKS die, die eigenen Caster und Heiler schützen,bekommen diese leicht down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als so einen "pusher" sehe ich mich und bringe ganz sicher meinen beitrag zum erfolg damit... mit der masse an Utility, die ich habe und ins Schlachtfeld bringe.
was nicht heisst das ich hinten garnichts mache, wenn nötig spreng ich auch einen ganzen assisttrain weg mit mein AE-snare-knockback oder root sie... ist Situationsbediengt.


----------



## Arkasi (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> öh... hast du schon einmal gesehen, dass tanks nicht angegriffen werden? wenn ein 2h ork das relikt hat, haue ich den aus den latschen, weil ich als hexenkrieger krassen schaden mache, dd´ler halt.
> und der schaden den ICH dann bekomme ist nicht genug um mich in der zeit zu killen, als ich mit meiner demage den tank ohne schild runterhaue.



Wenn das zutrifft, dann spielst du entweder in einem Levelbereich, wo die Klassen noch nicht so viel Balance haben, weil einzelne Skills oft einen enormen Unterschied machen, dein Level wesentlich höher ist als das des Tanks oder der Tank die Sache mit den Stats noch nicht gecheckt hat. Vielleicht stehst du auch hinter ihm, wo du mehr Dmg machst, was ein Schild aber nicht ändern würde.

Hexenkrieger, Chaosbarbaren und der Sigmarpriesterverschnitt bei den Dunkelelfen sind für jeden gut ausgerüsteten Eisenbrecher nicht nur Futter, ich persönlich liebe es sogar, wenn mich so eine Klasse angreift. Man kann sie herrlich ignorieren, DMG machen sie gegen mich eh keinen, dafür kommen viele viele Attacken rein, die mich mit endlosen Groll versorgen. Kein Melee DD hat gegen einen vernünftigen Tank auch nur den Hauch einer Chance. Zuerst schlag ich dich nieder, in den 4 Sekunden bekommst du einen Root +Dots für 2k Dmg (mein aktuelle Level 29, wird also im Endgame noch deutlich mehr) und nachdem du wieder aufgestanden bist, kick ich dich irgendwohin, wo sich eine andere Klasse um dich kümmert.

Es stimmt auch überhaupt nicht, dass ein 2H Tank überhaupt keinen Schaden macht. Klar, mit einem Feuermagier brauche ich mich nicht messen, aber das ist auch eine Glaskanone. Es ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe den großen Schaden zu machen, sondern die Reihen des Gegner durcheinander zu bringen und das funktioniert wunderbar. Das kann grundsätzlich jede Klasse (Heiler lassen es aber besser), nur halten die anderen Klassen das nicht lange aus.

---

Was deine restliche Kritik anbelangt, teilweise hast du vollkommen recht, aber jeder spielt halt seine Klasse, wie er es für richtig erachtet. Nur weil man im Szenario spielt, ist man nicht total auf PvP ausgerichtet. Ein Heiler, der normalerweise solo PvE zum Leveln macht, wird den Foccus bei der Ausrüstung auf DMG legen, sonst wird er nicht weiterkommen. Ich ärgere mich auch darüber, aber man muss auch den betreffenden Spieler verstehen. Levle mal einen Runenpriester, dann weißt du, warum ein Solospieler so arbeitet.

Die Geschichte dem Artefakt sehe ich anders. Soviel mehr DMG macht man nicht, laut Tooltip des Buffs heiße 25%. Ok, 25% ist an sich ein ansehnlicher Wert, aber man bekommt dadurch auch eingehenden Schaden und deshalb hat man in vorderster Front nichts verloren - ganz hinten ist natürlich auch Mist.
Nur ein kleines Beispiel. Du hast das Artefakt, spielst auf Wahnsinniger Killer, hast 2 Healer im Rücken und glaubst, das BG so schnell gewinnen zu können.  Gegen eine unkoordinierte Truppe gelingt das vielleicht sogar. Hat der Gegner aber 2 Spieler, die mitdenken, hast du das Artefakt verschenkt. Die 2 Spieler werden dich nicht einmal angreifen, sie werden auch keinen (nenneswerten) Dmg auf deine Heiler machen, nein, die machen was ganz was anderes. Die rennen auf dich zu, einer weicht links aus, der andere rechts und kicken dich in ihre eigene Gruppe hinein, während sie deine Mitspieler samt Heiler in die andere Richtung kicken. Damit verlierst du mindestens 5 Sekunden Heal, die Hots können dich nicht am Leben erhalten und 8-10 Mann klopfen auf dich drauf und weil du der Frontmann warst, ist keiner da, der dir auch nur irgendwie helfen könnte. Artefakt hat vorne nichts zu suchen!

Was Capture the Flag anbelangt, hast du recht, da spiele ich aber auch im Zerg. Nicht weil das so sinnvoll ist, sondern weil man die Flagge gegen einen nicht völlig vertrottelten Gegner sowieso nicht bekommt. Das aufheben dauert einfach zu lange. Ist man hingegen stark genug, dass man die Verteidigung wegputzen kann und gleichzeitig die eigene Flagge halten, dann kann man auch die Zergvariante wählen, ist damit kaum langsamer und hat weit mehr Spaß. Anders sähe es aus, wenn man die feindliche Flagge instant aufheben könnte oder das Bombenfässchen im Tablec Damm (oder so ähnlich) instant abgeben könnte - kann man aber nicht. 2-3 gute Verteidiger können das locker lange genug verzögern, bis Verstärkung kommt.

Tank gegen Tank kommt vor, ist aber eher selten, es bringt einfach nichts. Ich greife zwar schon jeden Tank an, aber nur deshalb, damit ich ihm für 20 Sekunden die Rüstung um 75% reduziere, den Rest erledigt besser ein Hexenjäger oder Maschinist. Einen Slow samt 500er Dot geb ich ihm auch noch mit.

Dass die Leute von den Einnahmepunkten weglaufen, kann ich leider bestätigen, ich verstehs auch nicht. Ich bin schon froh, wenn 1-2 andere neben mir einnehmen, das ist in einer Randomgruppe schon ein Highlight, dass man im Kalender eintragen kann.

Die blöde Liste am Ende kann man gerne abschaffen, ich weiß nach nicht, ob sie wirklich dermaßen kontraproduktiv ist, aber sinnvoll ist sie jedenfalls nicht.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich als Tank auch manchmal hinter den Heiler stehe ohne dort einen Gegner zu haben. Das mache ich immer dann, wenn ich fast tot bin und dem Gegner keine Punkte schenken will. Manche Heiler denken sich sogar, dass da irgendwas faul ist, wenn der Tank hinten steht, werfen einen genaueren Blick auf mich und schenken mir den einen oder anderen Heilzauber.

Die Bewachenfunktion verwende ich nur im Notfall, so toll ist die nämlich nicht. Sicher, der Heiler bekommt 50% weniger Schaden, aber den bekomm dafür ich und da hilft auch meine Rüstung nichts. Der Heiler muss so also 2 Ziele heilen, kann aber nur permanent im Foccus haben und wenn genug Dmg da ist, weil beispielsweise 2 oder gar 3 DDs an dem Heiler rumkaun, dann stirbt nicht nur der Heiler trotzdem, der Tank stirbt gleich mit. Die Strategie gefällt mir nicht. Auf Seiten der Zerstörung, die weit mehr Heiler haben, kann man das machen, da heilt einfach ein anderer Heiler den Tank, bei der Ordnung spielt man oft mit nur 1 Heiler und in diesem Fall, darf man erst gar nicht zulassen, dass der Heiler überhaupt angegriffen wird und ist ein Amoklauf bei den feindlichen Heilern weit effektiver, wie dir SyntaXKilla bestätigen kann.

Noch was zum Schluss, bevor du auf anderen Spielern wie Tanks mit 2H Waffen herumhackst, schau dir erst einmal an, was die dadurch können. Geh nicht von dir selbst aus, du spielst einen DD, weil du Dmg machen willst. Gestehe den anderen Spielern wenigstens soviel Hirn zu, dass sie zwischen Tank und DD unterscheiden können, das ist bei WAR bisher ganz einfach. Natürlich bringt die 2H Waffe auch mehr Schaden mit sich, aber sie eröffnet auch andere Fähigkeiten. Manche Skills benötigen Schilde, andere 2H Waffen und da muss man sich eben entscheiden. Für mich und meine Spielweise, ist der Massenkick alle 10 Sekunden, der übrigens auf alle Gegner rund um mich geht, wertvoller als so mancher Schildskill. 4 Sekunden niederschlagen +500 Dmg find ich auch richtig nett, denn in 4 Sekunden teilt auch ein Tank an einem Stoffie einiges an Schaden aus. Der stribt deshalb nicht gleich, aber glaube mir, der Stoffie hat plötzlich ganz andere Sorgen als die Gruppe zu heilen oder meinen Kumpels mit AE auf die Nerven zu gehen - tut er es dennoch, liegt er halt 2-3 Sekunden später, da bin ich auch nicht wirklich sauer.


----------



## BattleMage (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du als Hexenkriegerin einen Schwarzork aus den Latschen haust solltest du

a) Direkt Khorne geopfert werden weil du dich gegen deine Verbündeten richtest obwohl es eigentlich genug Feinde zum Opfern gibt
und
b) dem armen Schwarzork der wohl gerade Essen holen gefahren ist wenigesten ne Nachricht hinterlassen.

So lange ich es mir erlauben kann, laufe ich mit Zweihänder rum, weil die Klasse des Schwertmeisters so konzipiet wurde. Wenn ich aber sehe dass die Gegner zu stark sind als dass ich RP gerecht spielen könnte nehme ich natürlich den Schild in die Linke.
Das bisschen Schaden dass das Zweihandschwert mehr macht ist es nicht wert dafür zu sterben.


----------



## Rashnuk (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünschte man könnte deinen post als SIgnatur benutzen ist aber zu lang :\  Signed so was von !


----------



## Belias (23. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> [...]obwohl sie das niemals schaffen können im vergleich mit richtigen dd´lern.[...]


Wie oft den noch? Es heißt DD. Das erste D für Damage, das zweite für Dealer! Ein DDler wäre also ein Damage Dealerler.

Back 2 Topic:
Random-Gruppen sind halt sonne Sache. Das Hauptproblem sind die, die aus WoW kommen und da die 11-Jährigen 1337Sp€4K RoXxXxXxor Kiddys waren.
Ja ich weiß, ich flame Kiddys, aber die Erfahrung bestätig meißt dieses Bild, leider.
Ich würde in diesem Sinne weniger von fehlendem Verstandnis reden, als mehr von Geistiger Inkompetenz und/oder einfach nur dem "sein Ding" durchziehen.


----------



## Doug81 (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> öh... hast du schon einmal gesehen, dass tanks nicht angegriffen werden? wenn ein 2h ork das relikt hat, haue ich den aus den latschen, weil ich als hexenkrieger krassen schaden mache, dd´ler halt.
> und der schaden den ICH dann bekomme ist nicht genug um mich in der zeit zu killen, als ich mit meiner demage den tank ohne schild runterhaue.



Ein paar Tips für dich, oh König des Spielverständnisses
1. 40 werden
2. raffen, dass bei einem Großteil der Tankklassen die PvP-Utilities überall sind, nur nicht im Deftree
3. gegen Gegner spielen oder spielen wollen, die clever genug sind, NICHT auf Tanks rumzuorken

Wenn der Mourkain Tempel und Nordenwatch natürlich die Grundlage für deine fundierten PvP Kenntnisse darstellen, dann kann ich dir nachsehen, dass du vorschlägst, Gegner zu tanken (am besten mit AE-Taunt, für sicheren Halt). Da laufen schließlich noch genug Honks wie du rum, die lieber auf Ironbreakern rumboxen, als ihren nutzlosen Hintern zwei Meter weiter an einen Stoffi zu kleben. Diese per Schild zu tanken, mag sogar sinnvoll sein, und ist vielleicht sogar das ultimative Zeichen von Spielverständnis, viele "Tanks" sehen das aber vermutlich anders.


----------



## milchfisch (24. Oktober 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Das mit der Auswahl an 6 verschiedenen Szenarios ab dem T3 is da auch mal total Witzlos. Im T4 Gebiet isses ja am schlimmsten. Die 5 anderen Szenarios gehen einfach nich auf. So gesehen spielste zu Beginn häufig Nordenwacht, im T2 dann noch öfter nur Mourkain Tempel, im T3 fast nur noch Tor Anroc und ab T4 existiert irgendwie scheinbar nur Schlangenpassage -,-
> 
> Fällt da was auf? Richtig. In der Praxis zockt man ganze 4 verschiedene Szenarios. In WoW gabs ja schon nur 4 BG's. Scheint wohl die cleverere Variante gewesen zu sein. Denn was nutzen zusammengefasst 18! Szenarien, wenn 14 davon im Leerlauf routieren?



kann ich nicht bestätigen, dann hast du wohl zu schnell gelevelt... ich war bisher regelmäßig in jedem t1, t2 und t3 szenario (t4 bin ich noch nicht, da lass ich mir auch noch zeit) und ich kann mir eig aussuchen, in welches ich gern rein will (zb: für ton anroc meld ich mich extra nie an... schreckliches bg :/ )


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

Man kann ja nicht aus der Warteschlange für das Mainstream-SZ austretetn oder so? Neee, geht bestimmt nicht.

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich im T2 zum Beispiel sehr ungerne Phönix-Tor oder Steintrollkreuzung spiele, da dort der taktische Aspekt wohl schon zu groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann lieber einfach Mourkaintempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iaido (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> .)leute die das artefakt aufgehoben haben, laufen damit zurück zur basis, anstatt schnell viel demage zu machen, da es ja genau das ist, was die punkte bringt zum sieg. der artefaktträger macht weit höheren schaden als normal, und pro demage gibt es massig punkte, schnellen win!
> man verliert sehr schnell trotz 100% besitz des artifaktes, wenn der träger nur hinter herumläuft, und der gegner gut kämpft. ein einziger feuermage mit artefakt z.b., der paar gegner umnuked, entscheidet die runde.



ist es egoistisch wenn ich das jetzt nochmal aufgreife? wie genau siehts denn jetzt nun aus? würde mich echt interessieren, ich möchte
es ja gerne richtig verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1. der artefaktträger soll soviel damage als möglich machen weil pro ausgeteiltem schaden ein prozentanteil von (sagen wir mal) +45% 
(rein fiktiv) der punkte gutgeschreiben wird!?

2. der artefaktträger soll soviele kills als möglich machen, weil pro todesstoß ein prozenstanteil von (sagen wir auch hier wieder) +45% 
(rein fiktiv) der punkte gutgeschrieben wird!? [dann zählen aber hier nur die todesstöße!? oder doch die gesamtkills!?]

3. was ist mit den heilerklassen? bekommen die beim tragen des artefaktes dann +45% pro jedem heal auf die punkte gutgeschrieben? 
oder gilt dann auch variante 1. oder 2. hat der heiler also ergo von dem artefakt die finger zu lassen?


... und die takenden klassen die ja (laut dem`und vielen anderen threads) niemlas soviel schaden machen werden wie die eigentlichen 
DDs. dann wäre doch fairness-halber die Variante 2. mit gesamtkills (und *nicht *todesstöße) die richtige, oder!?

klärt mich mal jemand auf pls 
dankööö


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass egal ist, ob der Arte-Träger mitmacht oder nicht, die Kills bringen mehr Punkte.
Um möglich dem Fokus der Gegner zu entgehen bin ich für eine defensive Stellung des Arte-Trägers.

Ob der Träger mehr Schaden macht weiß ich garnicht. Denke aber, dass es unerheblich ist.


----------



## Gumja (24. Oktober 2008)

necrodancer schrieb:


> Scheiß auf warhammer , mein c key ist am arsch und warte seid 4 wochen auf eine antwort von den idioten von goa also warammer kannste echt knicken bleibt alle lieber bei wow


Langt wenn du da bleibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht aus der Warteschlange für das Mainstream-SZ austretetn oder so? Neee, geht bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich im T2 zum Beispiel sehr ungerne Phönix-Tor oder Steintrollkreuzung spiele, da dort der taktische Aspekt wohl schon zu groß ist
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist ich drücke  alle beitreten, entferne die Schlangenpassage und spiele glücklich von 16-22 Uhr  Kapitel für Kapitel sauber durch, mache meinenen Einflussbalken voll und es geht nicht ein einziges BG auf....

Entferne ich die Schlangenpassage nicht hänge ich mit einer randomgruppe da ab die sich folgendem Setup gegenüber sieht...

3-4 Erzmagier
3-4 Feuerzauberer
Quotenmaschinist/Schattenkrieger
2 Eisenbrecher
1-2 Runenpriester
1-2 Hexenjäger

Unsereiner hat dann eher

2-3 Auserkorene
1-2 Schwarzorks
2-4 Hexenkriegerinnen
1-2 Jünger des Khaine
Quotensquigtreiba
Quotenchaosbarbar
selten Mal ein einzelner Schamane


Fazit: Ich kann in aller Ruhe im Feuerkäfig/Stacheldraht/wirbelnde Bolzen stehen und zusehen wie danach alles was kann im AE auf uns einrotzt oder die einzelnen targets wegassisted. Da wir exakt EINEN Fernkämpfer haben ( evtl der Schami noch, dmg geskillt ist er ja meist, und heilen tut er auch nicht) werden wir dann von allen ausser 2 Spielern an unserem Schiff abgefarmt während die 2 im Wechsel das Teil vom Schiff holen und zur eigenen Base bringen.  Ich geh dann mit 300 Ruf und ein paar XP da raus und schaue zu wie die Gegner mit 2100 bis 1800 RP da rausgehen.


...und ich hab dann noch Glück, ich hab die 300 RP gemacht... andernfalls Null.


P.S.
Das die meisten Ordnungsspieler da schon mindestens RR30 sind da sie schon vorher alle 30 Sekunden ein neues Szenario hatten ab T1 bis T4 hat natürlich auch nen gewissen Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen <seufz>


----------



## painINprogress (24. Oktober 2008)

So ich habe gestern abend mal mehr daraufgeachtet im BG und mein ergebnis ist wie folgt Ich, schwarzork mit 2H Axt  imbg mit 5 dd´l und 3 tanks "richtige" tanks. Nach einigen gemeinsamen BG´s ist raußgekommen das das was hier zum großteil geschreiben wurd zb "Tank mit 2H waffe macht kein Dmg und is eh schlechter wie n DD" is voll der schwachsinn ich stehe so gut wie immer auf den ersten 4 plätzen was den schaden angeht und sterben tu ich wens hoch kommt 2-3 mal die meisten DD steh erst weit in der mitte und die tanks mitte bis lezter. soviel dazu -.-


----------



## IB-Shang (24. Oktober 2008)

Iaido schrieb:


> ist es egoistisch wenn ich das jetzt nochmal aufgreife? wie genau siehts denn jetzt nun aus? würde mich echt interessieren, ich möchte
> es ja gerne richtig verstehen
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist denke ich mal, das keiner weiß wieviele Bonuspunkte es pro Todestoß sind ( und man muss den Todesstoß landen, zweitere variante habe ich ausprobiert, gab nur 10 Punkte...dabei wär auch beinah das Artefakt verloren gegangen, aber da war das SZ eh schon gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Die Sache ist, dass viele hier den Gegner vollkommen unterschätzen, wenn man verliert liegt es an der eigenen Gruppe. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die andere Seite besser spielt obwohl man selbst nicht dabei ist.
Insgesamt sind die Szenarien bei den Siegen/Niederlagen doch sehr ausgeglichen ( zumindest auf den 3 Servern auf denen ich bisher gespielt habe), also weiß ich garnicht so wirklich was ihr habt. 

Die Kritikpunkte des Threaderstellers:
1. Tanks: Wurde schon von einigen Tanks erklärt, dass 2H viele Utilities hat und völlig legitim ist, auch wurde erklärt, warum manchmal ein (halbtoter) Tank hinter den heilern steht, selbst für einen 100% HP Tank gibt es Situationen- oder seine taktische Ausrichtung verlangt es-, dass er in der eigenen Backline steht. Nur dumm ist es, wenn das alle Tanks machen

2. Artefakt: Immernoch kein Beweiß, dass eine defensive Ausrichtung des Artefaktträgers schlecht sein soll, aber vieles was dafür spricht.

3. Heiler heilen den Relicträger nicht: Wenn mehr als 2 Heiler drin sind, werde ich immer mindestens mit HoT´s geheilt und kriege SEHR oft auch die starken Heals, wenn natürlich nur ein Heiler da ist, wird es meist eh viel zu eng und die arme Sau ist eh ohne Ende im Streß. Mir passiert es auch oft, dass Leute rummeckern das keine Heilung kommt, also nach 5 Minuten IMMERNOCh nicht gecheckt haben das ein oder sogar kein Heiler im Szenario ist ( soviel zur Übersicht mancher Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

4. CtF: Wenn 1-2 Leute es schaffen die Flag zu holen, dann spielt der Gegner scheisse, die Flag gehört verteidigt. Solltest du schon gemerkt haben, denn es kann einem doch egal sein, wenn der Zerg ständig in der Mitte ist und das ALLE machen, dann kannst DU ja alleine gemütlich die Flagge laufen. Trotzdem bin ich geneigt dir bei diesem Punkt recht zu geben, die wenigsten gruppen schaffen es zu Deffen, aber warum ist das so? Nehmen wir an 3-4 Leute Deffen, bleiben also 8 Leute übrig, davon rennen 2 über die Flanken um die Flag zu holen, bleiben 6 Leute übrig....diese wiederum werden in den 10 Mann Zerg des Gegners laufen, wipen und dann kommt es zu nem 4 vs. 10 an der eigenen Flag GG

5. Heiler werden nicht geschützt: Dieser Punkt ist irgendwie zu schwamig. Der Heiler steht neben einem, der Tank also vor dem Heiler und ich schlage auf den Tank ein....hm....bin ich n DoK oder Sigmar und heile damit den Heiler neben mir? Oder was bin ich? Was sollte ich denn sonst tun...der Tank schlägt den Heiler, ich schlage den Tank, evtl weil mein Knockback noch CD hat? Nicht klar definierte Situation, verstehe ich nicht den Punkt....

6. Der einzige Punkt den ich 100% nachvollziehen kann. Mythic könnte den Anreiz ein strategisches Ziel zu halten sehr leicht erhöhen, wenn sie einfach das oRvR Konzept in die Szenariomaps dieser Art übertragen würde, also Ruf beim einehmen und Ruf fürs halten, das ganze einfach gestaffelt: 20 nach einer Minute, 40 nach 2 Minuten usw. Das Problem ist halt einfach das es tierisch langweilig ist, wenn man plötzlich 3-4 Minuten an so ner Flag steht und keiner kommt...selbes Problem ist wohl auch bei CtF....deshalb kann oft einer alleine Punkte holen und Flaggen rennen, was aber nicht gerade Sinn der Maps sein sollte.

Irgendwie stimmen alle dem Threadersteller zu, obwohl seine Punkte teilweise unwahr, viel zu schwammig formuliert sind und er selbst bei den Punkten in denen er Recht hat, doch meist in keinster Weise das Verhalten der Gegner berücksichtigt.
Aber hauptsache mal sagen: alle Spieler sind scheisse, nur ich habe den Masterplan....solange man das in ein paar Sätze packt scheint es ja zu reichen.
Ich hoffe mal du verstehst diesen Post jetzt nicht falsch Xaxoon, absolut nichts gegen deine Person. Du bist sicher ein ganz passabler Spieler, aber mit Verallgemeinerungen und wenig differenziert ausgearbeiteten Anschuldigungen gegen deine Mitspieler, wirst du nichts ändern da sich, wie du sicher merkst, keiner angesprochen fühlt, oder dir aber im Gegenzug sagen kann, warum derjenige sich so verhält.

Anyway: Mich interessieren immernoch die genauen Zahlen durch einen Killing Blow mit Artefakt. Ich spiele derzeit nur Melees und habe keinen Bock durch solch einen Test ein Szenario am Ende zu verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Shang


----------



## Gumja (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben Shang


----------



## Santyago (24. Oktober 2008)

IB-Shang schrieb:


> Das Problem ist denke ich mal, das keiner weiß wieviele Bonuspunkte es pro Todestoß sind ( und man muss den Todesstoß landen, zweitere variante habe ich ausprobiert, gab nur 10 Punkte...dabei wär auch beinah das Artefakt verloren gegangen, aber da war das SZ eh schon gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, das es ausreicht wenn man als Reliktträger in der nähe eines Kills ist. Ähnlich wie bei den Erfahrungspunkten.
Wenn ich als Heiler das Relikt habe und brav meinen Job mache (Heilen eben) klettern die Punkte auch in die Gewinnzone.


----------



## Gulasch80 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> So blöd aber auch, dass es in WAR keine Gilden gibt und keine Möglichkeit, sich als Gruppe anzumelden, was ja irgendwie sinnig wäre, wenn man ein paar Freunde hat, die den Ablauf eines Szenarios und ihre Klasse kapiert haben. Oh, Moment mal...





mir ist im ersten moment genau das gleiche eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zudem nervt es îm eigentlichen nur noch das irgendwer meint nem spieler vorschreiben zu müssen wie er seine klasse zu spielen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn der tank mit 2h rumlaufen will um dmg zumachen (das er eigentlich auch ganz gut kann), dann soll er das tun.....
wenn die heilerklasse auf dmg gespect hat, dann soll auch diese schaden machen.....

FAZIT: such dir freunde oder ne gilde, die deinem spielprinzip entgegen kommt!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> naja es ist so: zum demage machen sind die dd`ler da. die machen weit mehr demage als es ein  tank auf demage geskillt mit 2h je machen kann. daher wird diese klasse ganz klar nicht voll ausgenützt. beim leveln ist es egal, aber im scenario kann das fatal sein. denn wenn man mit schild weit mehr einstecken kann, hält auch der schutzskill auf den heiler weit länger, der gegner wird zermürbt-sieg.




Bevor überhaupt über damage geredet wird, informiert Euch doch erst mal wie das geschrieben wird, Ihr kleinen Pupsnasen...

Grundsätzlich gilt: ALLE HABEN 30CM !!! IMMER !!! EGAL MIT WELCHEM CHAR !!! OK ???

MFG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der geilste DD wo es in ein Gilde hier in Deutschland gibt auf den Server "Hirnlosaufsmaul" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (24. Oktober 2008)

necrodancer schrieb:


> Scheiß auf warhammer , mein c key ist am arsch und warte seid 4 wochen auf eine antwort von den idioten von goa also warammer kannste echt knicken bleibt alle lieber bei wow



Schon mal versucht direkt den Händler zu kontaktieren? Bei meiner CE hat der Key auch nicht gefunzt. Bin dann nach einigen (vielen) Versuchen den GameStop wo ich das her hab kontaktiert und eine neue CE bekommen wo der Key auch funzt. Einfach mal probieren.


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Der geilste DD wo es in ein Gilde hier in Deutschland gibt auf den Server "Hirnlosaufsmaul"
> ...



Wenn das witzig sein sollte, hat nicht geklappt. Verstehe diesen Satz bis jetzt noch nicht oder soll ich mir die Worte selber neu zusammen fummeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santyago (24. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Schon mal versucht direkt den Händler zu kontaktieren? Bei meiner CE hat der Key auch nicht gefunzt. Bin dann nach einigen (vielen) Versuchen den GameStop wo ich das her hab kontaktiert und eine neue CE bekommen wo der Key auch funzt. Einfach mal probieren.



Schmeiß mich weg, jetzt hab ich das kapiert. Dachte ich Schelm doch tatsächlich GOA soll Schuld sein weil die C Taste auf dem Keyboard defekt ist.


----------



## Santyago (24. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wenn das witzig sein sollte, hat nicht geklappt. Verstehe diesen Satz bis jetzt noch nicht oder soll ich mir die Worte selber neu zusammen fummeln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Über "demage" lästern und nur einen 90% Satz schreiben. Die Grammatik geht bestenfalls als Dialekt durch wenn wir schon so darauf achten.


----------



## DerTingel (24. Oktober 2008)

ich habe jede situation (spiele einen zeloten), die der te angesprochen hat, schon einige male erlebt. 
ich sehe aber die probleme nicht in tanks mit 2h waffen oder ähnlichem. wenn man seine skills trotzdem intelligent einsetzt und auch weiss wo man zu stehen hat, dann hat diese tankvariante 100% seine berechtigung. 
das größte problem, welches viele spieler besitzen, sie können die verschiedenen situationen nicht antizipieren. wenn z.b. in der nordenwacht um die festung gekämpft wird, mein team versucht sie von der ordnung zu erobern, dann zergen 6-8leute auf der brücke. sie verstehen nicht, dass es sinniger ist den kampf etwas nach hinten, also in die nähe der flagge zu verlagern, damit man diese schneller einnimmt. am besten rennen sie noch über die brücke und beschweren sich dann, warum sie keine heilung mehr bekommen. 
ich stehe dann oft alleine an der flagge und es dauert ewig. mit etwas glück kommen noch ein paar ordler von den baracken, prügeln auf mich ein und niemand kümmert sich drum. 
oder wie hier auch schon beschrieben wurde, dass 3oder mehr spieler einem davonlaufenden gegner hinterherrennen. das ist ohne sinn und verstand, wenn 1 gegner 3-6leute beschäftigt, indem er nur wegrennt. 
viele spieler kennen halt nur eine vorgehensweise...einfach druff! 
was mich dann am meisten aufregt, dass solche leute durch das sinnlose gezerge doppelt so viel ruf bekommen wie ich, obwohl ich mit abstand die nummer 1 der heiler bin und 3oder mehr punkte eingenommen oder gehalten habe. 
man sollte das rufbelohnungssystem überarbeiten, damit die "zergler" mal sehen, dass es sinnlos ist, was sie tun. 
und zu den "feigen" tanks. es kommt nicht selten vor, dass ich als zelot vorlaufen muss, weil sich sonst niemand in bewegung setzt. da frage ich mich auch nach dem sinn. ok, hots drauf und schild rein, und der erste schaden verpufft, egal wieviele dd dort stehen. aber das kann doch nicht sinn der sache sein. 

eins noch...ist etwas ot: klar, man kann jede klasse auf unterschiedliche arten einsetzen, aber z.b. mit nem zeloten im szenario schaden machen ist zwar möglich, aber mehr als nur sinnlos. man sollte sich doch für eine klasse entscheiden, weil einem die spielweise und die funktion der klasse zusagt, und nicht weil sie so toll aussieht. 
das beste beispiel: ein freund von mir, jahrelanger wow´ler, hat n untoten priester gespielt. gut und schön, eine heilerklasse. er wollte aber nicht heilen, sondern ist ständig als schattenpriester rumgerannt, weil er das so cool fand. ich hab nur, auch wenn ich selber nur 3monate wow gespielt hab, mit dem kopf geschüttelt. 
und bevor über sein alter spekuliert wird, er war damals schon über 20. er war auch ein unbelehrbarer vertreter der meinung "jeder soll doch so spielen wie es ihm spaß mach". 
ich stimme dem auch zu, aber im endeffekt macht es doch mehr spaß zu gewinnen, als wegen heilern die sich als dd versuchen, zu verlieren. dann soll man halt ne andere klasse anfangen. jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass er kein war spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Rhovan (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen, daß es anscheinend immer mehr begreifen, wie man mehr Exps bekommt.

Gabs zum Anfang doch öfter Szenarios mit 500:20, so wirds jetzt immer ausgeglichener, ja es bilden sich teils richtige Fronten, kaum ncoh Ausreisser, bzw Solokämpfer.

Allerdings muss ich sagen ist man in WAR auch nicht 100% festgelegt auf seine Klassenart.

So hab ich zb einen Sigmarpriester und hab halt ab und an das Bedürfnis die Sau rauszulassen, dann wird die Schadenstaktik genommen und fleissig in der 1. Reihe mitgeklopft (wobei ich allerdings meine Leute im Umfeld immer wieder nen Hot spendiere).

Das Problem sind meist wirklich die Einzelkämpfer, die planlos vorstürmen in den grössten Feindespulk rein und schwups schon sterben.
Dann tauchen sie wieder auf, laufen kurz aus dem Anfangsbereich raus, texten irgendwas im Szenariochat, was keinen interessiert, laufen wieder vor um wieder zu sterben. So kann  man ein Szenario auch mit wenig Exps abschliessen.

Mein bisheriger Tiefststand waren ca. 4000 Exps im MorkainTempel wo wir mit ca 100:500 überrollt wurden.
Also selbst wenns dumm läuft, man aber Einsatz zeigt, geht man noch mit guten Exps raus.
Ich sehs als gewonnen 4k Exps und nicht als verlorene 6k (10k Exps sind im Tempel drin).


----------



## Twibble (24. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm... gestern haben wir in Tor Anroc wieder nur auf's Maul gekriegt. Immer wieder. 

Vorgehen:
Ich Standarte raus, zum Schwefelstein, Gildi (Schammy oder Jünger des Khaine) nimmt Stein, alle zurück Richtung Start. Drei oder vier aus der random group bleiben oben stehen und werden vermöbelt und/oder kriegen einen Freiflug trotz Aufforderung alle zum Stein.
Übergabe Stein auf meinen Ork. Dann kommt die Gegnergruppe angezergt. Randoms rennen vor und schlagen auf Tanks mit Heilfokus ein während meine Heiler verzweifelt versuchen mich am Leben zu halten (hab auch schonmal ne ganze Runde um die Map mit 6 Gegnern am Bein gedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Irgendwann sind es zu viele Dots von den 4+ Feuermagiern und den DDs die Benny Hills style hinter mir herrennen, Stein fällt.
Order läuft mit ein paar Leuten zur Mitte. Randoms kloppen weiter auf Tank(s) mit Heilfokus ein, mein Schamane ist gerade tot, der Jünger des Khaine im Feuerkäfig, alleine komme ich nicht an den 4+ Feuermagiern zur Mitte vorbei (aussen rum ist gerade keine Option, weil dann der Stein trotzdem weg ist). Order holt den Stein. Randoms kauen immernoch vorne auf den Tanks mit Heilfokus rum während der Stein mit vier Leuten nach hinten zum Order spawn wandert. Hier ist dann eigentlich alles gelaufen und ich will mich in die Lava werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Bevor überhaupt über damage geredet wird, informiert Euch doch erst mal wie das geschrieben wird, Ihr kleinen Pupsnasen...


wie habe ich es denn geschrieben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Grundsätzlich gilt: ALLE HABEN 30CM !!! IMMER !!! EGAL MIT WELCHEM CHAR !!! OK ???
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...


ich erkenne in diesem beitrag nicht einen einzigen punkt, der irgend etwas aussagt. ausser über die persönlichkeit des verfassers.


----------



## Igorator (24. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Hmmmm... gestern haben wir in Tor Anroc wieder nur auf's Maul gekriegt. Immer wieder.
> 
> .. Hier ist dann eigentlich alles gelaufen und ich will mich in die Lava werfen
> 
> ...



Bei Tor Anrok hab ich auch schon oft geflucht, aber das nur zu Anfang. Wenn man erstmal raushat sich von "Schubsern" fern zu halten bzw sich so hinzustellen, dass das schubsen nichts bringt lebt man schonmal viel länger. Das was mich nur immer wundert ist das so viele immer erst viel zu spät loslaufen. Ich meine jetzt nicht die die nachkommen ins Szenario. Es werden da immer großé Kurven gelaufen und bloss keine Abkürzung genommen. Bin dann meist als erster oben und stürme entweder todesmutig auf den Schwefelstein zu oder baue mein Geschütz auf und versuche durch Beschuss das aufnehmen zu verhindern bis dann endlich mal wer hoch kommt. So schaffen die Destro's auf meinem Server so gut wie immer als erstes den Stein zu haben .. das nervt dann schon etwas.

Zu der Wahl des Charakters: 
Abweichen von der Aufgabe des Chars kann man zwar machen, aber stimme da vielen hier zu, ist nicht der beste Weg. Vor allem weil man dann nichts mehr zu 100 % fürs Team tuen kann.
Habe bei WoW nin Undead Priest gespielt und war damit sehr glücklich. Das Heilen war immer schön spannend und hat Spass gemacht. Auf Shadow wollt ich nie gehen, das kam erst so mit Burning Crusade auf, das der Schattenpriester In war. Mein Priester war auch speziell und kein 100% Heilig Baum Fanatiker, war Diszi 47:12:2 geskillt und trotzdem in jeder Gruppe gern gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Heiler steckt bei mir aber auch als Maschinist noch drin. Sobald ich nin "Stoffie" sehe der beharkt wird von Melees, stell ich mich auch mal gern in den Weg, Stacheldraht oder lass sie fliegen. Blindes Ego spielen? Nein danke dazu ist WAR viel zu abhängig von anderen Klassen ausgelegt und das ist auch sehr gut so.

Allerdings bin ich auch schon oft gestorben bei Anrok zB weil ich immer zu weit vorne stehe .. ich liebe es Druck zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woodspirit (25. November 2008)

Jaja, die Situation kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann sich die Finger im Chat wund schreiben, es bringt nix. Manchmal habe ich die Vermutung, dass fast nur Deppen dieses Spiel spielen...leider.

Und Kommentare "Spiel doch in der Gilde/Gruppe" ist total super, wenn man vll anfängt zu twinken, und die anderen viel höher im Lvl stehen...ach nee...wenn das Leben immer so einfach wäre.


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Und Kommentare "Spiel doch in der Gilde/Gruppe" ist total super, wenn man vll anfängt zu twinken, und die anderen viel höher im Lvl stehen...ach nee...wenn das Leben immer so einfach wäre.



Wenn Du keine Freunde hast die mit twinken - Pech. Was glaubst Du wieviele andere sich in den BGs über dich aufregen - einfach weil ihr genialer Masterplan anders ausieht als dein genialer Masterplan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (25. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Randoms kloppen weiter auf Tank(s) mit Heilfokus ein,



Genau das ist SO oft der Schmelzpunkt im PvP. Die Fernkämpfer gehen so weit nach hinten, dass sie gerade noch den vordersten Tank erwischen (ist ja auch viel sicherer), und die Nahkämpfer laufen auf das TAB-Ziel zu (anderer Tank). Dann wird ein wenig auf dem Tank rumgebissen, den die Heiler natürlich bequem am Leben heilen können, da sie selber ja keinen Stress haben.

Und am Ende gibt's das Gebrüll dass BWs so uber sind und überhaupt.

Die simpelste Vorgehensweise ist einfach sich von nackt auf Plattenpanzer durchzufressen, begonnen bei den BWs, und wenn man merkt, dass die Heals zu stark sind... naja, einfach dem Heiler Druck machen. Druck sprengt Rohre, und ich persönlich bin froh um jeden Nahkämpfer, der schmerzlos genug ist, sich mit mir in den Pulk von Rockträgern zu werfen. Ach ja, und auch auf jeden Heiler, der rechtzeitig umschalten kann von "huch, meine Zauberin hat nen DOT, schnell wegheilen" auf "hoppla, der Barbar wird wohl gleich sauber eine vor den Latz bekommen".


----------



## gw1200 (25. November 2008)

Einige Dinge stimmen schon aber die Sache mit dem Artefakt ist arg fraglich. Wenn ich als Lvl22 Squigtreiba den Schwefelstein erwische dann mache ich erst mal postwendend kehrt und gehe in die hinterste Reihe. Der zusätzliche Schaden ist lächerlich und ich bin so schnell tot das ich nicht mal Hilfe schreien kann.
Wenn dann noch die eigene Partei vorn liegt nach Punkten wäre alles andere auch Blödsinn.


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

ich finde das ganze thema hat einen grundsätzlichen fehler, denn es geht um pickupgruppen. wer nicht in einer abgesprochenen gruppe spielt sollte folgende regeln beachten:

1. sich der masse fügen (assisten und nicht ziel auswählen wenn sinnvoll, immer bei der gruppe bleiben und nicht den kommandanten raushängen. eher dem "kommandanten" folgen auch wenn man ne andere meinung hat)

2. den fehler* immer* bei sich selbst suchen (auch wenn mitspieler etwas "falsch" machen, dann pass dich an und versuch aus der situation was rauszuhohlen)

3. ruhe bewahren


----------



## Vetta (25. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> öh... hast du schon einmal gesehen, dass tanks nicht angegriffen werden? wenn ein 2h ork das relikt hat, haue ich den aus den latschen, weil ich als hexenkrieger krassen schaden mache, dd´ler halt.
> und der schaden den ICH dann bekomme ist nicht genug um mich in der zeit zu killen, als ich mit meiner demage den tank ohne schild runterhaue.



oh gott, bitte belästige uns nicht mit mit deiner elitären spielweise und deinem mörder dmg -.-


btw: hexenkriegerrinnen fress ich als 2h tank zum frühstück xD


----------



## Rorret (25. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> .)die tanks laufen hinter die heiler, weil sie angst haben. ihren "freund schützen" skill verwenden sie sowieso nicht, kaum einer kennt den überhaupt, macht ja keinen demage, daher sinnlos.
> da laufen sie lieber mit2h herum, und versuchen demagedealer zu spielen, obwohl sie das niemals schaffen können im vergleich mit richtigen dd´lern.



jaaaaaa......das seh ich auch ständig! tanks die hinter den eigenen linien sind und sich "verstecken"! solche leute kann man dann wohl nur auslachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (25. November 2008)

Ein anderes Problem ist das auch jeder ob Pro oder Noob anders denkt als der andere deshalb kommt man hier nie auf einen grünen Zweig. Und deshlab bräuchte jede gute PVP Gruppe einen Leader der sagt was gemacht wird sowas wirds in Randomgruppen aber selten geben ergo wird das immer so sein.
Und das macht jede Diksussion überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## DerTingel (25. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> szenarien sind zum leveln da... nicht wirklich um pvp zu machen... ich glaub DAS solltest du mal selbst erst begreifen bevor du hier andere belehrst.
> 
> danke



ahso...gut dass es bei szenarien nicht auch um siegpunkte, sprich gebietskontrolle geht. 
man, bin ich bescheuert, wie konnte ich nur annehmen, dass es auch um was anderes geht als dumpfes leveln.
mfg


----------



## nithon (25. November 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> das ist weder nutzlos noch sonstirgendwas. Das ist "Spass am Spiel". Es geht nicht darum den höchsten Schaden zu machen oder tollste zu sein, sondern Spass zu haben. Ich spiele nur auf 2hand und würde niemals ein Schild in die Hand nehmen, nicht weil ich das Schild nicht mag, sondern weil ich eben meinen Eisenbrecher auf 2hand spiele. Fertig, aus. Diskussionen darüber anzufangen wieso das so ist sind einfach nur dumm. auch jemanden belehren zu wollen sind einfach nur dumm. Ich belehre ja auch nicht den Maschinisten das er kein Geschütz aufgestsellt hat sondern gebe mich damit zufrieden das er rumballert.
> Jdem das seine, das ist der sinn eines spiels.



hmm ich glaub irgendson verrückter hat ma behauptet des wäre ein teampiel .... dreiste lüge ich weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

